# We can survive. Driveler# 297



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2019)

Evening all !!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 14, 2019)

We can but we be getting old.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2019)

evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening



Is the coffee made yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Is the coffee made yet?



nope just finished my first reeb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2019)

atemohowas..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas..



Got a lonnnng one tomorrow myself.

Holler later fellows!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a lonnnng one tomorrow myself.
> 
> Holler later fellows!




G'night Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

nieghtymominutes quack

morning and nightynight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Morning G$$$ !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

last one?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> last one?




Tonight, then off two.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 15, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning gents


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2019)

Good  morning  Quack ,  Bat , Ruger & G
thanks for  the  coffee  G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

morning bat bro and /Ruger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

cramer said:


> Good  morning  Quack ,  Bat , Ruger & G
> thanks for  the  coffee  G



yw cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows!



What time are you starting this loooooong day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What time are you starting this loooooong day?



In one hour, get outta here bout 12-12:30am and have a 3.5 hour drive to Knoxville. Go in tomorrow morn @ 8:00 am again. Gonna be sleep deprived for the next few days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Ming Swampy


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mng Ruger,,,,rainy here,but warm,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 15, 2019)

Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.


Wow,,,,you alright?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 15, 2019)

I am now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.



Get better soon DAVE!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.



You ok x2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.




Dangit bro, not good ???  They getcha straight ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Beer and Tylenol almost killed LD this week. Been in ICU four days.



whoa, get better LD


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I am now.


That's good,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys,,,,



SwampY, send the rain this way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY, send the rain this way.


I know you guys need it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

The football pic's this past week sux,,,,4,really,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2019)

Morning... 
Glad your doing better LD


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2019)

Glad you doing better LD


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Opening act last night was a progressive Bluegrass band, different, but dang those kids got talent.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

ICU ain’t no vacation....dang. Get you self well and outta there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Opening act last night was a progressive Bluegrass band, different, but dang those kids got talent.


Glad you guys had fun,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Power is run, breakfast being consumed.
Starting off good.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Headed out soon to find breakfast.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning evabody,
Gman made a extra good pot of coffee this morning...might have to put on a 2nd pot.
Chief be working hard......Ruger be tapping his feet to music....lagrangedave be ting to pinch the nurses.. (sorry Mrs Ruger)....Swampy be sitting the the rain....Quack be sleepin...Trad bow,blood and Cramer just be passing thru..Mr and Mrs H22 be  celebtating a Ga victory.And that is your Mornin update.......at least that II can post about...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Deer hunting off the cabin porch. Doe and yearlings, another doe spooked just before the pic.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Deer hunting off the cabin porch. Doe and yearlings, another doe spooked just before the pic.View attachment 983076


Nice Pic,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2019)

My morning walk yielded 10 tom turkeys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Deer hunting off the cabin porch. Doe and yearlings, another doe spooked just before the pic.View attachment 983076



30 yard pin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't think my area is going to have much in the way of fall color. All the leaves are all brown and burned up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Leaves have turned on the hills up here. It jumped out both of us she we turned up the river valley.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

On top of cheese grits what great idea


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Chicken and French toast for her, I think we’re gonna need a to go box.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 983080


Looks great,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2019)

View from my barn at 7 this morning. Deer were moving very well.


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> View from my barn at 7 this morning. Deer were moving very well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 983083


Bust  one, my freezer is venison free, at the moment


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2019)

cramer said:


> Bust  one, my freezer is venison free, at the moment




I would but I can`t bowhunt any more.


----------



## cramer (Sep 15, 2019)

Same here, waiting on ML


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 983080


I would mess that plate up.....


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I would but I can`t bowhunt any more.


I can,t either.It a struggle to load my crossbow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Fiber homeruns in place, set tripods in positions and go to lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Belly’s full, need a nap now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

WiFi is dragging here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> WiFi is dragging here.



without sleep I bet your crew is dragging too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> without sleep I bet your crew is dragging too.



We all got sleep last night. Tomorrow and Tuesday will be the test.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We all got sleep last night. Tomorrow and Tuesday will be the test.


It's easier if you can be the straw boss


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> It's easier if you can be the straw boss



I’m hands on, we’ve already got too many Chief’s out here.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Mesquite chicken and turn up greens ...it's what's for lunch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We all got sleep last night. Tomorrow and Tuesday will be the test.



A three day gig?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A three day gig?



Yessir, it’s been years since we’ve had one of these. Used to do them often way back in the day. Annnnd, we got a set day back then on Saturday from 2-6pm, paid for 10 hrs. 

The hard part was going in on Sunday morning after having a good time Saturday night out on the town and having very little to do til late in the afternoon before the show.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2019)

Gman You have a deer tied up yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Gman You have a deer tied up yet?



Haven't even been out yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Moving right along.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Moving right along.....



Posting from the bathroom?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Posting from the bathroom?



Nope sitting @ my position waiting on rehearsals. Well, we’re actually in rehearsals but doing nothing. Doors open to the public in an hour 7 minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Less than an hour.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Doors at 5?   When does the 'rastlin start?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2019)

WhadImiss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Gotta 12hr gig fixing to start, don't gotz nuttin to do, but pump.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta 12hr gig fixing to start, don't gotz nuttin to do, but pump.


What do you pump Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What do you pump Quack?




Kaolin slurry.  Kaolin county of the world.  You touch it everyday.  Paper, tires, paint, even meds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kaolin slurry.  Kaolin county of the world.  You touch it everyday.  Paper, tires, paint, even meds.


Thanks,,,,just wondering,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kaolin slurry.  Kaolin county of the world.  You touch it everyday.  Paper, tires, paint, even meds.



Old hat to Quack I’m sure but pretty interesting process. I read a little about it, lots of work to get a product. Interesting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

Fixin to get this show started. That much closer to the finish line.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Got to put my head down tomorrow, several big projects to complete in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

They’ve started now


gobbleinwoods said:


> Doors at 5?   When does the 'rastlin start?



They’ve started now, but the PPV officially starts @ 7:00p. This is preshow stuff.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 15, 2019)

evening


----------



## Batjack (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> evening


How are you feeling Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 15, 2019)

Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.




You got 'em Davebro !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.



Absolutely!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.



Prayers for a good test.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger are you home yet?   How was the tour of the facilities?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 15, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.



Will do, DAVE.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger are you home yet?   How was the tour of the facilities?



We passed on the tour, headed home early.
The concert ended after midnight and a few drinks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Old hat to Quack I’m sure but pretty interesting process. I read a little about it, lots of work to get a product. Interesting....




Very intricate process.  First we have to drill the land, if it suits our needs either buy/lease.  Then overburden must be removed and then mined/hauled to our blungers.  Then it gets to me where it has to be degritted.  Then on to the plant for finalization of 7 more processes.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very intricate process.  First we have to drill the land, if it suits our needs either buy/lease.  Then overburden must be removed and then mined/hauled to our blungers.  Then it gets to me where it has to be degritted.  Then on to the plant for finalization of process.



Bro, I imagine most is closed loop with today’s rules. Refilter chemicals and acids used to process and bleach?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mrs Ruger and I talked at breakfast and decided to buy concert tickets for Nov. and take a couple days off then for a break. Happy Anniversary to us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bro, I imagine most is closed loop with today’s rules. Refilter chemicals and acids used to process and bleach?




We reuse what we can, rest goes to a chemically (alum) treated impound.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Eric Church, Luke Combs, Brothers Osborne at the Mercedes Benz ought to be a good time In Nov.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Eric Church, Luke Combs, Brothers Osborne at the Mercedes Benz ought to be a good time In Nov.



Good times.   For soccer the speaker system in certain sections is poor quality IMO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2019)

So glad the good Lord gave me a son. I love his wife, but this child of mine has my heart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 15, 2019)

Dang. RONG thread. I meant to put it in my birfday thread. Excuse me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. RONG thread. I meant to put it in my birfday thread. Excuse me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Eric Church, Luke Combs, Brothers Osborne at the Mercedes Benz ought to be a good time In Nov.




I wanted to see George Strait and Chris Stapleton, but ain't traveling to 'Lanter and spending $1500 to do it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanted to see George Strait and Chris Stapleton, but ain't traveling to 'Lanter and spending $1500 to do it.



We saw George and Martina McBride in Little Rock for about $250. Saw my kid while over there.

I’m not paying that kind of money for anyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We saw George and Martina McBride in Little Rock for about $250. Saw my kid while over there.
> 
> I’m not paying that kind of money for anyone.





Ruger#3 said:


> We saw George and Martina McBride in Little Rock for about $250. Saw my kid while over there.
> 
> I’m not paying that kind of money for anyone.




Time you book a nice suite, tickets, supper, drinks, cab fare, just not worth it .  Although I do love me some George n Chris.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Last time I was in 'Lanter was 15yrs ago, carried the wife to see Toby Keith and SugarLand, I got kinda wasted and couldn't find our seats after one too many trips to the bar.  Betcha I walked for an hour trying to find the wife.  Almost in tears when I did... hehe


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2019)

There’s a hotel in OKC has one of them rotating tops so you can see over the city and watch the sunset. I made reservations for some occasion and they had a pretty good band.  Went to get rid some bourbon and like to never found that table when I come back. Bar and dance floor kept going by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Got lost in Angelo's steak house in PCB, that place is HUGE, kept walking past the same people's tables, think they thought I worked there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

atemohowas...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

sexmohowas


----------



## Batjack (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sexmohowas


Hang in there, Bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Won't be long fo dranky drank time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

Hitting the bed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning.....time to get the week on........


----------



## Batjack (Sep 16, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 16, 2019)

How's it go'n Ruger? Good night Chief.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mornin Bat, coffee will make it right soon...getting a busy week started.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Concert tickets for Nov 17th bought..........

https://www.ajc.com/blog/music/atli...luke-combs-and-others/eKz4t5OnFaVH48Sz3HHI4K/

Looks like Luke is touring with Eric Church in 2020, he’s done good in 2 years. Hope he keeps on...

https://www.raisedrowdy.com/2019/04/01/lukecombs-ericchurch-did-we-get-you-april-fools/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Hiya bro's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Top of the mernin lads!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro's !!



Mornin bro....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Monday again?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Monday again?



Seems a bad habit...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Ya'll headed in, I'm headed home after juan mo trip to Deepstep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

morning 

Been awake for a while but couldn't drag my butt out of bed.   Knowing Ruger and coffee finally got me up.    Not to mention the dog was persistent on wanting out.   Drank one for me quack.   Blood can we break this moanday habit?

Well it is ready so off I go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sounds like several of you had some good times over the weekend......especially Ruger and his bride !!!!  


For all of you hunters out there...... DEER  "R" SMART !!!!!!

They definitely know that hunting season opened this past weekend as when I pulled the cards from at least 31 of my cameras, I found that during the last 2 weeks, the deer have moved mostly at night for about 80-90 % of the time.  That was just a total reverse of what has been happening throughout the summer months.  I still had a total of 7,204 photos that included most everything EXCEPT Bobcats, Illegal Aliens and Nitwit Democrats this time.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

Mornin fellows!

One down 2 to go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows!
> 
> One down 2 to go.



On the road to #2?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to all of you fellow drivelers.  Sounds like several of you had some good times over the weekend......especially Ruger and his bride !!!!
> 
> 
> For all of you hunters out there...... DEER  "R" SMART !!!!!!
> ...


Mng,,,,you've got 31 cams?,,,,wow,,,,I have yet to get one,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Great post Hugh made,,,,took a minute to let it sink in,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Takes a long time to drill through Yankee rock....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,you've got 31 cams?,,,,wow,,,,I have yet to get one,,,,



Get the new iPhone and you will instantly have three.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

we drivelers are family, let's keep Hugh and his family in our prayers this morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Takes a long time to drill through Yankee rock....


? ? ? ?,,,,I know the story,,,.I just feel bad for him,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> we drivelers are family, let's keep Huge and his family in our prayers this morning!


Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get the new iPhone and you will instantly have three.


Can't afford to get down to your guys God's country,let alone a new I phone,,,,????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> we drivelers are family, let's keep Huge and his family in our prayers this morning!



Without a doubt....I share so many of his perceptions.
Dont care about the story, dont need to know, he's a good guy is all that matters.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Without a doubt....I share so many of his perceptions.
> Dont care about the story, dont need to know, he's a good guy is all that matters.


So true,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get the new iPhone and you will instantly have three.



Wife is elligible for an upgrade and honestly overdue, come home talking about that thing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Well,gotta drive Alot farther to get my injections Thursday,,,,my Dr switched offices,,,,gotta follow him,,,,about impossible to find a good pain Dr up here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife is elligible for an upgrade and honestly overdue, come home talking about that thing.



My old phone was 5 or 6 years old and when I changed carriers last year they had an offer so I pulled the trigger.   It is so much better than my older one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,gotta drive Alot farther to get my injections Thursday,,,,my Dr switched offices,,,,gotta follow him,,,,about impossible to find a good pain Dr up here,,,,



Hopefully doc moved below the M/D line.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My old phone was 5 or 6 years old and when I changed carriers last year they had an offer so I pulled the trigger.   It is so much better than my older one.


I traded my android tablet for an I pad,,,,never look back,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully doc moved below the M/D line.


I wish,????,farther North,,,,he's now in a town that has an annual trout fishing festival,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife is elligible for an upgrade and honestly overdue, come home talking about that thing.




I hope this phone I got lasts me the rest of my life. Especially for what I paid for it. I don`t even like it. I halfway liked my GZone Boulder. I couldn`t tear it up but it finally got where it wouldn`t hold a charge.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope this phone I got lasts me the rest of my life. Especially for what I paid for it. I don`t even like it. I halfway liked my GZone Boulder. I couldn`t tear it up but it finally got where it wouldn`t hold a charge.



My wife can make phone scream for mercy. She puts one through its paces at work and socially. The battery life is lousy after a few years by design I think. She is toting an aux battery pack to keep hers charged.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> we drivelers are family, let's keep Huge and his family in our prayers this morning!




"Huge"  dangit bro thought I knew you better . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

I've gotta 15 yr old Samsung, replaced the battery a few years ago, it's all my idiot self needs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My wife can make phone scream for mercy. She puts one through its paces at work and socially. The battery life is lousy after a few years by design I think. She is toting an aux battery pack to keep hers charged.



You are correct the phone makers admitted a few years ago they designed them to lose battery life after a few years.    I had to recharge my old one every day or it would quit.   /The new one can go several days and still have 40% charge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Swamp Yank giving advice on a fishing thread  . .  I think I just wet myself...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Swamp Yank giving advice on a fishing thread  . .  I think I just wet myself...


Give me a break,,,,when I get down,,,,we'll see who out fishes who,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

You're on buds,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Give me a break,,,,when I get down,,,,we'll see who out fishes who,,,,????


I know who my money's on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Give me a break,,,,when I get down,,,,we'll see who out fishes who,,,,????




I hope you do bro, I'll put you in the front of my boat in a well managed plantation pond and give you first cast !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Give me a break,,,,when I get down,,,,we'll see who out fishes who,,,,????




You`re gonna take on a local man on his home waters? I don`t bet, never have, but my money is on that old renegade.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna take on a local man on his home waters? I don`t bet, never have, but my money is on that old renegade.


He picks the place,,,,God provides,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna take on a local man on his home waters? I don`t bet, never have, but my money is on that old renegade.



I luck up erynownthen Nic !!!  Not gonna say I ain't had my buttocks whupped before.  Any guest I carry gets the front seat, and cast the best spots.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope you do bro, I'll put you in the front of my boat in a well managed plantation pond and give you first cast !!


How's about Sinclair or the Hooch?


----------



## Batjack (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are correct the phone makers admitted a few years ago they designed them to lose battery life after a few years.    I had to recharge my old one every day or it would quit.   /The new one can go several days and still have 40% charge.





Still rock'n after 19 years, I'm down to recharging it once every week or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Gotta crash, good day all .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> He picks the place,,,,God provides,,,,




Word of advice to you>don`t bet a lot of your money. You`re going up against a man who knows how to fish, and he fishes a lot. He don`t talk about it or wish, he succeeds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I luck up erynownthen Nic !!!  Not gonna say I ain't had my buttocks whupped before.  Any guest I carry gets the front seat, and cast the best spots.


You pick it,,,,your the one running your mouth,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How's about Sinclair or the Hooch?




Don't know the Hooch, but know Sinclair like the back of my hand. Sold my place there, to move here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How's about Sinclair or the Hooch?



I'll take you on the Ocmulgee or Flint anyday, Shoalies only, nothing else counts.
I may not be as good as some on here but I know my way around Shoalies better than someone who hasn't fished them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You pick it,,,,your the one running your mouth,,,,




Oh my, really ??  You're welcome anytime, free lodging and food.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, really ??  You're welcome anytime, free lodging and food.



I'd cover the beer to watch this.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Goodnight bro, get some rest. Wife's working 13 tonight as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash, good day all .




Nighty night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'll take you on the Ocmulgee or Flint anyday, Shoalies only, nothing else counts.
> I may not be as good as some on here but I know my way around Shoalies better than someone who hasn't fished them.


Agreed,but I wasn't running my mouth either,,,,Quack was,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> View attachment 983168
> 
> Still rock'n after 19 years, I'm down to recharging it once every week or two.




My old flip phone didn't need recharging as much either.   But family gave me a new one 5-6 years ago for Christmas so I had to switch.   It and yours were made before the planned obsolescence was built into the newer models.    Keep it running is my suggestion.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Cant remember what year it was, but one of my phones got dated and wouldn't connect to the tower anymore. Had to upgrade phone, it weighted about 1/2 pound.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like temps are going to be a little better by the end of the week.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

I know everyones thinking fur but the good fall fishing is about to start as well once temps moderate.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Chilly and cloudy here,,,,rain overnight,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mornin! I was in NO hurry to git to work today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Cant remember what year it was, but one of my phones got dated and wouldn't connect to the tower anymore. Had to upgrade phone, it weighted about 1/2 pound.



Did you keep the bag?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! I was in NO hurry to git to work today.



At a girl.   Probably only one in the office anyhow.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2019)

Mornin........... had a late start myself, J's heart was acting up, beating at like 170+, finally got meds taken, added some caffeine then started the sweating & nausea, at work now............


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you keep the bag?



This was one of those heavy flip phones abut an inch thick with extendable antenna. We used 5 watt bag phones in rural fire trucks for a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This was one of those heavy flip phones abut an inch thick with extendable antenna. We used 5 watt bag phones in rural fire trucks for a while.



I wanted one of those with extendable antenna when young people asked if I had a phone I wanted to pull it out and watch their reaction.    Laughter I am sure would have been part of it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

It was like this one, wouldn't connect to the tower once the tower service was upgraded.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Just got in from installing a motor on our dust collector... Good Lord it's hot outside!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got in from installing a motor on our dust collector... Good Lord it's hot outside!



It was awful when I mowed the last of the yard yesterday evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was awful when I mowed the last of the yard yesterday evening.


Have you noticed how burnt up the trees are?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got in from installing a motor on our dust collector... Good Lord it's hot outside!


What kind of motors on those?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Have you noticed how burnt up the trees are?



Yes, its crazy up around Chattanooga. The hillsides are browned over already. I look forward to the colors, be sad not getting them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What kind of motors on those?


Baldor


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes, its crazy up around Chattanooga. The hillsides are browned over already. I look forward to the colors, be sad not getting them.


I do to


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Baldor


I've changed many furnace blower motors and condenser motors,,,,used to hope for mobile home blower motors,,,,downflow and you can stand up to change them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I do to


No color here yet,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No color here yet,,,,


All we have here in North GA is brown burned up foliage.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Your motors are probably Alot bigger than the ones we changed,,,,Emerson,,,,hated the dual cage ones,,,,really heavy to get in on your knees,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

When we start to get some color,I'll post up some pic's,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When we start to get some color,I'll post up some pic's,,,,


Won't be long and you will be in full blown winter!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Won't be long and you will be in full blown winter!


Oct 31,usually get sleet,,,,maybe it will be easy this year,,,,lots of toads and garter snakes this year and tons of butterflies,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Oct 31,usually get sleet,,,,maybe it will be easy this year,,,,lots of toads and garter snakes this year and tons of butterflies,,,,


I had you figured for a butterfly kinda dude!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I had you figured for a butterfly kinda dude!


Last winter was hard and the summer not a lot of butterflies,,,,or toads,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

I arrived in MSP for a job on Sept 26, it snowed 6 inches 2 weeks later.No way, I'm living up there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Up and at 'em !!!  Dranky drank time !!!  Wife's making skrimp n steak nacho momma tonight !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2019)

My baby "Chevy" made the Georgia EMC magazine!!  No, not the Huey, top right corner, the dog drinking out of a water bottle!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On the road to #2?



We were here, drove last night. Runnin on half a tank. Tomorrow I’ll be runnin on fumes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> My baby "Chevy" made the Georgia EMC magazine!!  No, not the Huey, top right corner, the dog drinking out of a water bottle!



Awwwwwesome!


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> My baby "Chevy" made the Georgia EMC magazine!!  No, not the Huey, top right corner, the dog drinking out of a water bottle!


Ma hen be having a good year......getting promoted and having a celebrity in da house.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 16, 2019)

And afternoon evabody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Have you noticed how burnt up the trees are?



Lots of brown leaves hitting the ground here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2019)

We`re going on a month around here with no rain. It`s bad dry.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Ma hen be having a good year......getting promoted and having a celebrity in da house.


And well, that IS my hand in the picture!


----------



## campboy (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey folks!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

All day, but one big project down.....on to the next one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

campboy said:


> Hey folks!



Howdy campboy!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 16, 2019)

I’m home


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m home


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m home



Good deal, hope everything is all good DAVE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m home


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m home




Good to hear. How you doing?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 16, 2019)

Apparently almost completely healed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Apparently almost completely healed.


Good news,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 16, 2019)

Nobody ever took that Iv for over 72 hours. I took it for 120 maybe I helped the next guy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Apparently almost completely healed.


What happened,,,,if you don't mind me asking,,,,I PMd you,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> And well, that IS my hand in the picture!




THE LAST TIME THAT I SAW THAT HAND "IN THE FLESH" .....UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL, IT WAS GIVING ME A BIG HUG !!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Nobody ever took that Iv for over 72 hours. I took it for 120 maybe I helped the next guy.


As long as it helped!  Glad you're home & better!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

Welcome home Dave.  You don't need the $$$  and have a fine wife.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 16, 2019)

ate too many Tylenol’s for backspin And my liver shut down. Met death face to face. Piedmont would not d transplant because I drank.  Emory offered transplant. ICU started giving me Tylenol antidote my numbers kept getting better so they ran width it.  Lots of gutsy doctors and one big hand of God and here I am.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

What's happening!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> ate too many Tylenol’s for backspin And my liver shut down. Met death face to face. Piedmont would not d transplant because I drank.  Emory offered transplant. ICU started giving me Tylenol antidote my numbers kept getting better so they ran width it.  Lots of gutsy doctors and one big hand of God and here I am.


Holy carp! Glad youns is gittin better!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> ate too many Tylenol’s for backspin And my liver shut down. Met death face to face. Piedmont would not d transplant because I drank.  Emory offered transplant. ICU started giving me Tylenol antidote my numbers kept getting better so they ran width it.  Lots of gutsy doctors and one big hand of God and here I am.


I ran out of pain meds once,took two 800mg IBs,,,,thought I was having a heart attack,went to the hosp,gave me a shot,puked in about 2 seconds,,,,all better,,,,

Glad to hear your better,,,,wow,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> ate too many Tylenol’s for backspin And my liver shut down. Met death face to face. Piedmont would not d transplant because I drank.  Emory offered transplant. ICU started giving me Tylenol antidote my numbers kept getting better so they ran width it.  Lots of gutsy doctors and one big hand of God and here I am.



Go buy yourself and me a lottery ticket quick. You got the odds working for you right now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 16, 2019)

Supposed to cool of to the mid 80's.  LOL!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Supposed to cool of to the mid 80's.  LOL!



Hey I’ll take the relief more is just around the corner.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mid seventies all week here,,,,gotta show J how to do brakes this week,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2019)

That’s my fav temp range 65-70 I’m good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

dreaming of fall


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

We are officially almost 30 mins into this show. Get outta here at around midnight, 3 hour drive to downtown ATL for few hours of sleep, and do one more. 

Dang, I’m sleepy already!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We are officially almost 30 mins into this show. Get outta here at around midnight, 3 hour drive to downtown ATL for few hours of sleep, and do one more.
> 
> Dang, I’m sleepy already!



At least ATL is close to home to end with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least ATL is close to home to end with.



Absolutely!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Horizontal finally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

dang Chief

vertical 14 minutes ago here


----------



## Big7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mornin' Folks.
Present. Accounted For. ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday, twosday, toosday, 222'sday to all of you Drivelers.

Apparently, I am NOT like some of you non-sleeping Drivelers because I really do need every minute of beauty sleep that I can get these days !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

morning bloodbro

sure is cool outside this morning but don't think it will stay that way.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

morning trad


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning....


----------



## Batjack (Sep 17, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,little slow this AM for me,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

The short walk into work felt good, I'm sure it will be toasty this afternoon.


----------



## redeli (Sep 17, 2019)

Morning All


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Wife's finished up her week last night, 3 in a row. I'll get to see my room mate for a couple days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2019)

Broccoli, toemater an water


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli, toemater an water


Left over Eye of Round,,,,in a bit,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Gals at work saying taking me to lunch, gotta like that!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

9 hour days on the clock for me the rest of the week, co-worker had a medical procedure on her leg this morning, went good she just has to stay off of it, so I'll work/eat through my lunch - - note to self - remember to fix plate each night or bring soup!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Get my injections Thurs,,,,pretty long drive,now,,,,definitely brewskis afterwards,,,.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

canned the homemade bbq sauce and now making kale chips (big experiment)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

7 pints and 9 1/2 pints of bbq sauce.   Should have been 8 pints but one of the canning jars broke in the water bath ????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> canned the homemade bbq sauce and now making kale chips (big experiment)


The wife makes her BBQ sauce with Hoisen sauce,,,,spelled wrong probably,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> canned the homemade bbq sauce and now making kale chips (big experiment)


H22 made some kale chips one time. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

FYI.....I’m surviving!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The wife makes her BBQ sauce with Hoisen sauce,,,,spelled wrong probably,,,,



Followed the recipe in "Preserving the Harvest" cookbook


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Followed the recipe in "Preserving the Harvest" cookbook


We may have that book,she's got the Bells book,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



GIT R DONE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Like back MIZ22!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> FYI.....I’m surviving!



set up already?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> 9 hour days on the clock for me the rest of the week, co-worker had a medical procedure on her leg this morning, went good she just has to stay off of it, so I'll work/eat through my lunch - - note to self - remember to fix plate each night or bring soup!


You do what you got to do. Go girl! 
DON'T FORGET YOUR LUNCH!!!!!


If I had to work 9 hours, I'd puke.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 made some kale chips one time. Pretty tasty.



they sure shrivel up to nothing


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do what you got to do. Go girl!
> DON'T FORGET YOUR LUNCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> If I had to work 9 hours, I'd puke.


Eh, I'm here 9 or so hours anyway, even when I clock out at lunch I rarely leave unless I have errands I don't wanna do after work..........at least I stay a bit busier by myself!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

Baked cheeken thigh and rabbit food for lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> they sure shrivel up to nothing


I think that's why he never made em again, but they have good flavor. Much better than kale salik.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Dawn cooked a Mississippi roast in the crock pot, pretty dang good !!

Morning !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that's why he never made em again, but they have good flavor. Much better than kale salik.



Wife bought the kale to put in a dish the other night and forgot it so I was trying to think of something to do with it other than a salik.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife bought the kale to put in a dish the other night and forgot it so I was trying to think of something to do with it other than a salik.


Anything other than salkit. I made the mistake of ordering one in Charleston, but I was so hungry I ate it. Didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Don't guess I've ever had Kale, what is it ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't guess I've ever had Kale, what is it ??



60 grit lettuce


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Bitter,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't guess I've ever had Kale, what is it ??


I think it's considered a type of cabbage???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 60 grit lettuce


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Bitter,,,,


Don't know if I'd say bitter, but definitely funky.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn cooked a Mississippi roast in the crock pot, pretty dang good !!
> 
> Morning !!!


Is that the one with the pepperoncini  peppers in it? It IS good!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't guess I've ever had Kale, what is it ??


It's good in a smoothie............


Ruger#3 said:


> 60 grit lettuce


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> set up already?



All the main runs, yes. We have to wait on the lighting rig/audio to fly up, so the stage can roll to one end of the floor, barricades down entrance ramp to ring and build ring and announce table. 

Then we go in and run all our feeds into the ring and announce table, then we’re done.  Our part takes about 30-45 mins. Then just chill til rehearsals.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 60 grit lettuce


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't guess I've ever had Kale, what is it ??




I grew 3 rows of it about 15 years ago from some seed Mr. Vernon Holt here on the forum have to me. It was Red Russian Kale. We cooked it just like we do collards and turnips, and it was good. Put it up just like collards, turnips, and mustard too. Blanch and freeze. I still have some seed put back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know if I'd say bitter, but definitely funky.


Maybe I'm thinking chard,,,,one of them is bitter,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Is that the one with the pepperoncini  peppers in it? It IS good!
> It's good in a smoothie............



Powdered Ranch, Brown gravy mix, stick 'o butta, and yes, the peppers !!! Super easy and GOOD !! You can InstaPot it, or slow cook it.  Fell apart tender along with some red taters.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

<<<< No kale....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I grew 3 rows of it about 15 years ago from some seed Mr. Vernon Holt here on the forum have to me. It was Red Russian Kale. We cooked it just like we do collards and turnips, and it was good. Put it up just like collards, turnips, and mustard too. Blanch and freeze. I still have some seed put back.




Kinda like Poke salit ??


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Powdered Ranch, Brown gravy mix, stick 'o butta, and yes, the peppers !!! Super easy and GOOD !! You can InstaPot it, or slow cook it.  Fell apart tender along with some red taters.



You done flung a cravin on me for another kitchen tool bro, got get me an InstaPot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You done flung a cravin on me for another kitchen tool bro, got get me an InstaPot.




To be honest, like the slow cooking crock pot better.  InstaPot is the best way to cook green peanuts !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You done flung a cravin on me for another kitchen tool bro, got get me an InstaPot.




If you do, get the big 'un.  Too much is better than not enough.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

We use our slo cooker alot with two of us working. Some times we get a late start and I think the InstaPot would help with that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Just got off the phone with my bro. He flew down generators, water, diapers, supplies to the Bahamas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking like Ribeyes tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like Poke salit ??




Not as strong as poke.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We use our slo cooker alot with two of us working. Some times we get a late start and I think the InstaPot would help with that.


I have the electric pressure cooker, close kin to the instant pot, I love my crock pot, but late start nights, like you said, it does help!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Not as strong as poke.




Got many a one outta the ditch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I have the electric pressure cooker, close kin to the instant pot, I love my crock pot, but late start nights, like you said, it does help!!




Dawn just ate her second helping of the Miss Roast, said it was even better today.   I know one thang, if you eat all those peppers, OH MY  . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh yea, thought about you, Quack. I found a picture of the first trout I ever caught on The Redhead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey errybody, drive by. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody, drive by. Hope all is well.


Howdy Mud,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just ate her second helping of the Miss Roast, said it was even better today.   I know one thang, if you eat all those peppers, OH MY  . . .


Swap the peppers out for jalahpeno's........... yep, got the jars mixed up, but everything else was the same....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Swap the peppers out for jalahpeno's........... yep, got the jars mixed up, but everything else was the same....



Just had an extra kick I bet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just had an extra kick I bet.


yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, thought about you, Quack. I found a picture of the first trout I ever caught on The Redhead.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 983300



Absolutely LOVE catching those head shakers !!!  Solid trout right there bro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Swap the peppers out for jalahpeno's........... yep, got the jars mixed up, but everything else was the same....




I think they're the same ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they're the same ???


 I love a pepperoncini it is much midler than a jalahpeno. I do do the jalas anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a pepperoncini it is much midler than a jalahpeno. I do do the jalas anymore.





Well alrighty then . . HUH???  
"midler" "jalahpeno"  "jalas…..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love a pepperoncini it is much midler than a jalahpeno. I do do the jalas anymore.



I do the 'jalas' and more every time I hit my thumb with a hammer.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do the 'jalas' and more every time I hit my thumb with a hammer.


I clipped the edge of my finger with a nail from a gun,,,,other side of the board,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they're the same ???


Oh no, I'll eat a whole pepperocini with like pizza rolls, punch a fork in it to let the juice drain out, then eat it with the roll, won't do that with jalapeno's!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Chillin and just waiting on rehearsals. Doubt there’ll be much of it today, Everybody tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Going home tonight too, ain’t staying up here when I’m 35-40 mins from the ponderosa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Sleep Monstaw tryin to sneak up on me. Still no actual rehearsal with a camera yet, which is a good thing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2019)

Just busted the top of a Colorado Kool-Aid! Birfday beerz are good! May be signs of my friends have a problem.... If had 3 12 pks of Coors left in various places since yesterday! I'm not the one with a problem... I never axed fur them beerz!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just busted the top of a Colorado Kool-Aid! Birfday beerz are good! May be signs of my friends have a problem.... If had 3 12 pks of Coors left in various places since yesterday! I'm not the one with a problem... I never axed fur them beerz!


Well Happy Birfday to you AND Bo$$..........seems like someone else to, two, too........oh well, enjoy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Forgot to tell y’all about the wild little road rage incident I got into with some weirdo out in the middle of nowhere in the wee hours from Charlotte to Knoxville the other night.

Some little freak started messing with me @ 80 mph out of nowhere for some unknown reason. To this day I’ve never figured out what makes these people do that kind of stuff.

Anyway, at one point we were even doing 100 mph. I must admit, I don’t play well with these weirdo clowns on the highway.

I was in front of him and just “let off” the cruise control and started slowly applying brakes. He/she was right on my bumper and we got all the way down to about 30 mph and they attempted to go around me. I didn’t let them and got them down to 10 mph. 

Finally, he did get by me and driving my buddies car I let him so there was no contact. He was in a small Mercedes and was able to outrun us in a Camry. Miraculously there wasn’t another car in sight.

So, when he went by me I looked at his license plate and it read, “JAKE 007”.

I told my buddy that was awake while all this was happening, look at the license plate. That told me everything I needed to know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alrighty then . . HUH???
> "midler" "jalahpeno"  "jalas…..


H22 said he had to clean the puter screen when he read my post. I caint hep it. 


Keebs said:


> Oh no, I'll eat a whole pepperocini with like pizza rolls, punch a fork in it to let the juice drain out, then eat it with the roll, won't do that with jalapeno's!!


THAT'S what I was trying to say. Thanks sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy birthday Blood!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

How about that, I have the privilege of sharing birthdays with BOG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Well dang, Happy Birthday blood and Ruger!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Be easy bro !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Quack, she remembered!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be easy bro !!!


What do you mean?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Quack, she remembered!View attachment 983319




Oh myyyyyyyyy !!! She loves YOU !!!  Fill 'er up with peanut oil and let 'er  fry !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What do you mean?




Don't hava clue brother . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyy !!! She loves YOU !!!  Fill 'er up with peanut oil and let 'er  fry !!!



This weekend it will fry. Got some plannin to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't hava clue brother . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This weekend it will fry. Got some plannin to do.



Stuff you ain't never thought about deep frying, try it !!  Deep frying some kone on da cob tonight !!!  Most awesome !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Quack, she remembered!View attachment 983319




SS, will outlive us both !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yep, fryer and a griddle, I got a backup trade!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy birthday you guys,,,,unfortunately no frying for me,,,,now beer on the other hand,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> What do you mean?




Happy Birthday lil bro, didn't mean to upset you . . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I've got two 24oz PBRs,might have to go crack one for your guys birthday,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy birthday to Ruger too! 
September birthdays are the best!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

youse guys . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

Gentlemen, happy birthday to both of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy Birthday to two fine friends.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Just messaged my brother by another mother.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Happy Birthday to two fine friends.


X2,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Catfish and cheese grits
Pork tenderloin and onion rings


----------



## Big7 (Sep 17, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Good test in the morning and get to go. Say a prayer please.



Prayers DONE. Hope everything goes in your favor.

Big7. Present. Accounted For.
Hope y'all are having a hood-un. ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Catfish and cheese grits
> Pork tenderloin and onion ringsView attachment 983326



Man. You ortta' not done that. Looks delicious !!!?  
 Me had a 1 1/4 inch thick boneless, center cut chop last night. Cut a deep pocket and stuffed it with some stuffing. Got some yeller' Flathead meat in the freezer. Might have to thaw out a pack and grill or fry some up. Right now, I'm taking a sample of boiled GREEN peanuts to two local stores to see if tthey will let me supply them. If that works, I'm going to start a business. Pickled eggs coming soon.

Anyhooo - you done flung a craving on me!!!
That plate looks KILLER !!!!  ?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Afternoon to all da drivelers.I leave for a few days and evabody got older.Goodness there are a lot of birfdays.Congrats to all.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2019)

Evening to all y’all drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Evening, Fixin to finish this one out.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening, Fixin to finish this one out.


At least it is suppose to be cooler the next few days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> At least it is suppose to be cooler the next few days.



Lawd I hope so, I’m done with this heat and grass mowing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Back home.......lawd I’m stuffed. 
Calling it an early evening, I have to be at airport early for biz there tomorrow.
Wife’s going to try and swing around to be up tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy Your Day to two 2 too II deux mighty fine Woodyites. Proud to call ya'll friends


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 983331


Got a Moscow Mule I see. Good drink!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a Moscow Mule I see. Good drink!



Mrs H, she got some sort of peach thing. She doesn’t do alcohol much at all and the bar keep was gentle on her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Purtay sure I just pizzed off the entire internet, and the wife too.  Folks just hate the truth.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Facebook? The debil......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Gonna write a book named " How to make your wife mad.."


Breathing
Asking her did she take her meds
Talking 'bout her Moma and siblings
Breathing


bunch more, but I thought I'd let ya'll fill in the blanks..


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna write a book named " How to make your wife mad.."
> 
> 
> Breathing
> ...


You better be careful making her mad at you.You gotta sleep sometime and you live in the MON


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Had a good meal.....although not as good as Rugers.Mesquite ckickin,carrots,tomatoes,and onion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You better be careful making her mad at you.You gotta sleep sometime and you live in the MON




I sleep at work . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You better be careful making her mad at you.You gotta sleep sometime and you live in the MON



Crakabro, I'm NOT even going there.  However I will send you a PM..


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crakabro, I'm NOT even going there.  However I will send you a PM..


My money is you know when to stop drop and roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally, enjoying a cold refreshment with some crew members before Ubering home. It’s been a sleep deprived trip. 

I bet I fall asleep in the Uber.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 18, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good mornin Bat....


----------



## Batjack (Sep 18, 2019)

How do Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Doing ok, going to need a bucket of patience this morning. Have to go to three .gov offices to get some things done for work. Hoping I won’t end up being “Live at 5”


----------



## Batjack (Sep 18, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 18, 2019)

Morning. After 50 years of drinking I’m treating sober like a adventure.  I’m going to gain weight. I already think clearer  it has caused me that have trouble sleeping. I do get up at weird hours and eat. Strawberry and cream home made at one thirty.  No fried food in 10 days.  Losing water weight from 7 days of 16 hour IVs. I had to lay down button my geans to come home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning. After 50 years of drinking I’m treating sober like a adventure.  I’m going to gain weight. I already think clearer  it has caused me that have trouble sleeping. I do get up at weird hours and eat. Strawberry and cream home made at one thirty.  No fried food in 10 days.  Losing water weight from 7 days of 16 hour IVs. I had to lay down button my geans to come home.



I'd forgotten that lie down trick. 
Glad you are treating this seriously so you will be around.

BTW I just bought a larger pair of jeans to button them easier.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Doing ok, going to need a bucket of patience this morning. Have to go to three .gov offices to get some things done for work. Hoping I won’t end up being “Live at 5”



Thought you were headed to the aero port?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Think I ought to share


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to all of you Drivelers.


Dave, I surely hope that you will be better soon, my friend.  Sounds like you need to keep on listening to your doctors so that you will be back active again.  


HAPPY BIRTHDAY  a little late to Blood and Ruger.   Looks like somebody is going to need to buy some larger size pants after seeing all of this good food being consumed !!!

Thanks to Batjack, Ruger, Dave, and Gobblin for ringing the Alarm Clock this morning for me as I've got to get busy and get a bunch of things done this morning including breakfast with my lady friend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

morning batbro and EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purtay sure I just pizzed off the entire internet, and the wife too.  Folks just hate the truth.




I forgot to tell ya'll that possibly pretty soon, I am going to be RICH because I decided to buy a $ 50 MILLION INSURANCE POLICY on Quack.......and if he keeps ticking off the wife and other friends,  I might be collecting on it real SOON !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

bloodbro,

going to be 10* cooler today than it was yesterday.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 18, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you were headed to the aero port?



Offices are at airport


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2019)

Mornin to all the drivelers.
LG...Try to snack on low/ no carb and sugar.Glad you doing better.
Hope Quack survived the nite.
Ruger might be  needing some of LG,s leftova's likker.
Gman be bringing out the good coffee to celebrate cooler weather.Wonder if he has any pumpkin spice coffee for the young ones?
EE still be hanging with the model.
MA Hen be working extra long hours this we to save up for our Christmas presents.
If I forgot anybody ,no offence.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to tell ya'll that possibly pretty soon, I am going to be RICH because I decided to buy a $ 50 MILLION INSURANCE POLICY on Quack.......and if he keeps ticking off the wife and other friends,  I might be collecting on it real SOON !!!!!



Mng,,,,Quacksters mouth be a running again,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Offices are at airport



Got it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mng Crack,GW,EE,Bat,,,,Chilly out here this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Forgot Ruger,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

BOG too,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin to all the drivelers.
> LG...Try to snack on low/ no carb and sugar.Glad you doing better.
> Hope Quack survived the nite.
> Ruger might be  needing some of LG,s leftova's likker.
> ...



young ones?

you mean SwampY.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning. After 50 years of drinking I’m treating sober like a adventure.  I’m going to gain weight. I already think clearer  it has caused me that have trouble sleeping. I do get up at weird hours and eat. Strawberry and cream home made at one thirty.  No fried food in 10 days.  Losing water weight from 7 days of 16 hour IVs. I had to lay down button my geans to come home.


Glad to hear your better,,,,don't feel bad,I can't remember the last time I had fried food,,,,especially yardbird,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> young ones?
> 
> you mean SwampY.


Young,,,,thanks for the compliment,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Young,,,,thanks for the compliment,,,,



Around here it is all relative.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Around here it is all relative.


Alabama too,,,,????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

First stop, gal isn’t here yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> First stop, gal isn’t here yet.



She is a gov't worker.   They keep banker's hours or show up on payday if they must.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She is a gov't worker.   They keep banker's hours or show up on payday if they must.


Hey now, I'm a sorta gov't werker and I do my best to be early if not on time and I have to be here on payday 'cause I turn in da payroll............which reminds me, I best git bizzy~!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Next stop, in line in hallway, about 20 ahead of me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

There’s 30 behind me, so could be worse


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Third stop, about 20 ahead of me again


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

What do you guys sell,Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

We’re an aviation service company


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

I have got to get in the creek today. It`s the lowest it`s been in long years, and perfect for wade fishing. Tempted to leave the flyrod at home and take a bass rod for those shoal bass.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We’re an aviation service company


Nice,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

4th stop about 25 ahead of me


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I have got to get in the creek today. It`s the lowest it`s been in long years, and perfect for wade fishing. Tempted to leave the flyrod at home and take a bass rod for those shoal bass.


Take both,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Take both,,,,




That`s hard to do when you`re wading.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s hard to do when you`re wading.


No,I meant,leave one or the other on the bank,,,,assuming no one would steal it,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No,I meant,leave one or the other on the bank,,,,assuming no one would steal it,,,,




That won`t be a problem there. Not even a kayak can float the creek now. A gator can`t even slip up on you. All the fish are congregated up in the holes and around the blue holes and they`re even shallow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I have got to get in the creek today. It`s the lowest it`s been in long years, and perfect for wade fishing. Tempted to leave the flyrod at home and take a bass rod for those shoal bass.



If you got a 5/6 take it and do what we talked about. Won’t need a spinner then


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Done, and GMan didn’t have to bail me out


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Done, and GMan didn’t have to bail me out


That was quick,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lucky, it usually takes about 2-3 hours for this process. Getting here early helped.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,
> 
> going to be 10* cooler today than it was yesterday.


I will take what I can get!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning. After 50 years of drinking I’m treating sober like a adventure.  I’m going to gain weight. I already think clearer  it has caused me that have trouble sleeping. I do get up at weird hours and eat. Strawberry and cream home made at one thirty.  No fried food in 10 days.  Losing water weight from 7 days of 16 hour IVs. I had to lay down button my geans to come home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Dave. Stay strong. The older we git, they less we need that devils water.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dave. Stay strong. The older we git, they less we need that devils water.


The opposite for me,????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

I only take an occasional drink nowadays. I don`t want to meet the Lord with alcohol on my breath.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I only take an occasional drink nowadays. I don`t want to meet the Lord with alcohol on my breath.


I don't want to meet the Debil without alcohol on my breath,????,just kidding,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

After my injections tommorow,they'll definitely be alcohol on my breath,,,,at home,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lunch call. 
Two bunless grilled dawgs over some good ol' sauerkraut.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

I brought a plate of J's goulosh, but the Vets left a couple plates, need to investigate and will report back!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, I'm a sorta gov't werker and I do my best to be early if not on time and I have to be here on payday 'cause I turn in da payroll............which reminds me, I best git bizzy~!



Present company excluded in the work on time.   Plus accept my humble apology as I didn't want to challenge a mod and get in trouble.  




Keebs said:


> I brought a plate of J's goulosh, but the Vets left a couple plates, need to investigate and will report back!



And the report is????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Left over corned beef,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Present company excluded in the work on time.   Plus accept my humble apology as I didn't want to challenge a mod and get in trouble.
> _*You funny man!** and forgiven..........*_
> 
> 
> ...


I decided on the VVA plate, odd assortment, chili (not bad), macaroni salat (very good), egg salat sammich (halved and trimmed, most excellent), perminter sammich (warmed, halved & trimmed, not bad) and tea!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Left over corned beef,,,,


homemade or bought?  plain or on a sammich?  Come on man, we drool for details here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Mornin, I’m still imbibing coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I decided on the VVA plate, odd assortment, chili (not bad), macaroni salat (very good), egg salat sammich (halved and trimmed, most excellent), perminter sammich (warmed, halved & trimmed, not bad) and tea!




I hear we might have some slightly cooler temps soon. I`m ready set a pot of my chili to simmering.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Keebs said:


> homemade or bought?  plain or on a sammich?  Come on man, we drool for details here!


In the oven last night,,,,plain,with garden carrots and green beans,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Pardon my brag on Mrs Ruger, love that gals heart, I am blessed.

Little over a week back wife was called to admit a guy, big middle aged boy, pretty sick fella. She looks at him says, "We cant take you, you'll have to get another nurse and tech." Startled he asks, "Why?" She points to her tech and says, "This is Bama country, we cant take you looking like that." Fella is laying there in gator shorts, jersey and big gator tatoo wrapped around his left arm. He laughs and off they go. She took care of him four nights straight.

Late last week, we are out runnng errands and she says gotta go by the hospital check on some training coming up. I wait while she runs upstairs. She comes back and says, "Sorry took a bit, promised my Gator fan I'd check in on him." The gentlemen went home over last weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> In the oven last night,,,,plain,with garden carrots and green beans,,,,


Make you a Reuben sammich, silly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2019)

Somebody wash their truck we need some rain!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I decided on the VVA plate, odd assortment, chili (not bad), macaroni salat (very good), egg salat sammich (halved and trimmed, most excellent), perminter sammich (warmed, halved & trimmed, not bad) and tea!


Sounds GOOD. I love the restaurants that serve a ton of appetizer type stuff and everybody shares.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make you a Reuben sammich, silly.


I would,but no kraut or rye bread,,,,or Swiss,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

I need to find a good recipe for macaroni salat. I got the pasta salat down pat.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I need to find a good recipe for macaroni salat. I got the pasta salat down pat.


Like your Mac salad mustard or mayo,,,,?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

mayo.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

I like it all ways,,,,but has to have sweet pickles in it,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Back in my younger days.



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Somebody nudge the swamper, done fell asleep and dreamin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2019)

My daughter's pup she got for Christmas last year is turning out to be a fine squirrel dog. I've shot guns around her and it doesn't bother her. I let her hunt while I take my walk through the woods on the weekend and she will tree a squirrel but hardly barks. I haven't shot over her while she is on the tree.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in my younger days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Somebody nudge the swamper, done fell asleep and dreamin.





  I`m fixing to ease over to the creek and give them fish a shot. Doubt I`ll see a bar on this trip though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Never seen that commercial or the brand of canned salmon,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

I saw that commercial in the UK first years ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hillarous,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody wash their truck we need some rain!



Both vehicles need it, our neighborhood detail kid went off to college.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Both vehicles need it, our neighborhood detail kid went off to college.


Smart man,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pardon my brag on Mrs Ruger, love that gals heart, I am blessed.
> 
> Little over a week back wife was called to admit a guy, big middle aged boy, pretty sick fella. She looks at him says, "We cant take you, you'll have to get another nurse and tech." Startled he asks, "Why?" She points to her tech and says, "This is Bama country, we cant take you looking like that." Fella is laying there in gator shorts, jersey and big gator tatoo wrapped around his left arm. He laughs and off they go. She took care of him four nights straight.
> 
> Late last week, we are out runnng errands and she says gotta go by the hospital check on some training coming up. I wait while she runs upstairs. She comes back and says, "Sorry took a bit, promised my Gator fan I'd check in on him." The gentlemen went home over last weekend.


We need to meet up in the back room and see how to add a "love" button along with the like!!  You got you a keeper!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Make you a Reuben sammich, silly.


I'm sorry, no one, no how, no way will EVA make a Reuben better'n Mr.Hawtnet!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody wash their truck we need some rain!


I already made up my mind to run the trakker thru the automated thingamajiggy after work today!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

Buffalo and elk jerky, and a Cocoler. Then off to the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Good Lord, I’m just tryin to chill out and get back into my normal routine, but Jag is jacked up on something. He said it was sweet tea, but he’s walkin’ in circles and talkin about things I don’t even know where he’s comin from, you’d think he’s done got into some Crank or something.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Smart man,,,,



Tru dat, now that I contributed to his college fund gotta find me a new kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Man, a very nice breeze just blew in out of nowhere here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord, I’m just tryin to chill out and get back into my normal routine, but Jag is jacked up on something. He said it was sweet tea, but he’s walkin’ in circles and talkin about things I don’t even know where he’s comin from, you’d think he’s done got into some Crank or something.


Bless your heart.  I think he's just glad his Daddy's home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tru dat, now that I contributed to his college fund gotta find me a new kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless your heart.  I think he's just glad his Daddy's home.



He probably is since he didn’t have anybody but the dogs to talk to Mon & Tue while MizT was @ work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He probably is since he didn’t have anybody but the dogs to talk to Mon & Tue while MizT was @ work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

I can tell when he’s had too much sugar though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, the entire shabang @ my WWE gig is changed drastically. Last night was our last Tuesday. From here on out everything will be travel on Sunday for the event/work on Monday in one city and will go home on Tuesday. Then have Wednesday off and travel on Thursday for a Friday show if in my region and go home on Sunday. 

Big difference than what we/they have been doing for many many years. I’ll have to see how this is going to play out. Who knows, might be something I’m not willing to continue, maybe I will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Being that it is just a part time job for me, it might work out anyway.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Being that it is just a part time job for me, it might work out anyway.



If you decide to quit; be sure to put in a good word for Cmp,,,,,,,,,buds,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> If you decide to quit; be sure to put in a good word for Cmp,,,,,,,,,buds,,,,



Da Possum needs nics snake avatar, strikes quick.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> If you decide to quit; be sure to put in a good word for Cmp,,,,,,,,,buds,,,,


Thanks buds,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Next stop, in line in hallway, about 20 ahead of me.


You sure your not in the donut line at APD?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the entire shabang @ my WWE gig is changed drastically. Last night was our last Tuesday. From here on out everything will be travel on Sunday for the event/work on Monday in one city and will go home on Tuesday. Then have Wednesday off and travel on Thursday for a Friday show if in my region and go home on Sunday.
> 
> Big difference than what we/they have been doing for many many years. I’ll have to see how this is going to play out. Who knows, might be something I’m not willing to continue, maybe I will.


Don'tcha just hate change. 


Da Possum said:


> If you decide to quit; be sure to put in a good word for Cmp,,,,,,,,,buds,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> You sure your not in the donut line at APD?



It was about that bad, I have to go back in 2 weeks and was told to plan a half day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was about that bad, I have to go back in 2 weeks and was told to plan a half day.



Show 'em your id.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was about that bad, I have to go back in 2 weeks and was told to plan a half day.


You're a very patient man thank goodness.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Show 'em you id.



I did, two of them, to verify who I am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I did, two of them, to verify who I am.



If that didn't get you to the front then next time take an alkaseltzer and foam a little at the mouth and see who gets out of line.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pardon my brag on Mrs Ruger, love that gals heart, I am blessed.
> 
> Little over a week back wife was called to admit a guy, big middle aged boy, pretty sick fella. She looks at him says, "We cant take you, you'll have to get another nurse and tech." Startled he asks, "Why?" She points to her tech and says, "This is Bama country, we cant take you looking like that." Fella is laying there in gator shorts, jersey and big gator tattoo wrapped around his left arm. He laughs and off they go. She took care of him four nights straight.
> 
> Late last week, we are out running errands and she says gotta go by the hospital check on some training coming up. I wait while she runs upstairs. She comes back and says, "Sorry took a bit, promised my Gator fan I'd check in on him." The gentlemen went home over last weekend.




FIRST OF ALL, YOU HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO BRAG ON MRS RUGER !!!!!


WITHOUT ANY DOUBT, RUGER AND I ARE BOTH REALLY BLESSED WITH OUR CHOICES OF A WIVES AND/OR FOR ME NOW A VERY KIND AND BEAUTIFUL YOUNG LADY FRIEND IN MY SITUATION THAT REALLY ROCKS MY WORLD.

I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN VERY PARTIAL TO PEOPLE THAT WORKED IN THE HEALTHCARE  INDUSTRY BECAUSE IT TAKES A TRUE COMPASSION TO BE ABLE TO HELP PATIENTS IN A VERY POSITIVE WAY.  MY LATE WIFE, "DEBBIE" ALSO WORKED IN THE HEALTHCARE FIELD AT THE DEPARTMENT OF NEUROLOGY AT THE MEDICAL COLLEGE OF GEORGIA HOSPITAL FOR 27 YEARS BEFORE HER HEART DISEASE, THAT WAS ULTIMATELY INHERITED FROM HER FATHER, FINALLY TOOK HER ON A HEAVENLY JOURNEY.

I STILL REMEMBER SEVERAL TIMES THAT OUR HOME PHONE WOULD RING EVEN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHTS OR WEEKENDS ETC AND IT WOULD BE ONE OF HER PATIENTS THAT SHE HAD TREATED FROM TEXAS, LOUISIANA, TENNESSEE, FLORIDA, ALABAMA AND ALSO SOUTH CAROLINA WOULD BE ON THE PHONE.  MY LATE WIFE, DEBBIE, SURELY HAD A KNACK FOR BEING ABLE TO RELATE TO HER PATIENTS AND SHE COULD CALM THEM DOWN FAIRLY QUICKLY JUST OVER THE PHONE AS SUCH JUST BECAUSE SHE HAD SUCH A WONDERFUL AND CALMING VOICE AND ALSO A LOT OF LOVE FOR THEM AS WELL.  THESE WERE EPILEPSY (SEIZURE)  PATIENTS THAT MANY OF THEM ULTIMATELY HAD ALREADY HAD BRAIN SURGERY PERFORMED ON THEM.  MY WIFE WAS THE PATIENT CARE-COORDINATOR FOR THIS PROGRAM.        OVERALL THE RESULTS WERE AMAZING IN THEIR RECUPERATION AND "NEW LIVES" WITH BEING ABLE TO GO BACK TO WORK AND ALSO FINALLY DRIVE AGAIN FOR MANY OF THEM AS WELL.

RUGER, I AM SO GLAD THAT YOU SHARED THIS INFORMATION WITH ALL OF US.   I TOLD YOU RECENTLY THAT YOU AND I WERE VERY MUCH ALIKE IN SEVERAL WAYS WITH OUR SPOUSES AND SIGNIFICANT OTHERS ETC AND THIS DEFINITELY LETS ME KNOW THAT WE HAVE WALKED DOWN THE SAME PATHS FOR SURE.

I'M SENDING A BIG THANKS TO YOUR VERY SPECIAL WIFE FOR HER WONDERFUL  CARE-GIVING SKILLS.  THIS WORLD SURELY NEEDS LOTS MORE LIKE HER.  I ALSO AGREE THAT YOU ARE INDEED A VERY BLESSED MAN TOO.

EVEN THOUGH, I HAVE MY OWN BUSINESS, I STILL VOLUNTEER MY EFFORTS IN THE HEALTHCARE WORLD AS WELL AS I AM A PATIENT AND FAMILY CENTERED CARE ADVISOR FOR THE MEDICAL COLLEGE OF GEORGIA HOSPITAL AND OUT-PATIENT CLINICS SINCE BACK IN JUNE OF 2000 WHEN MY LATE WIFE FIRST BECAME ILL WITH HEART RELATED ILLNESS.


IN FACT, I HAVE A MEETING AT 5 PM TODAY IN THE CARDIOVASCULAR OUT-PATIENT CENTER OF WHICH MY LATE WIFE AND I HELPED TO DESIGN EVERY ASPECT OF THIS FACILITY. 

YES, CAREGIVERS ARE SO VERY DEAR TO ME AS MY LATE WIFE SPENT 6 1/2 YEARS BEING IN THE HOSPITAL A LOT MORE THAN ACTUALLY BEING AT HOME.


RUGER, I DID THINK ABOUT YOU EARLIER THIS MORNING AS I WAS HAVING BREAKFAST WITH AMBER AND STRANGELY ENOUGH, OUR SERVER TODAY WAS ALSO NAMED AMBER.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks EE, she definitely chose the right field. She has a kind heart, common sense and so intelligent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

Time to go home to an empty house for the 1st time in 11 months. That's GON be a LONG hour and a half, and a lot of getting used to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to go home to an empty house for the 1st time in 11 months. That's GON be a LONG hour and a half, and a lot of getting used to.



In other words, you gotta start cookin again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> In other words, you gotta start cookin again.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2019)

Mista H22 went back to work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


>



She got cannonballs to do before the wata gets too cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mista H22 went back to work?



Hope so!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2019)

or he gots him a gal friend???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mista H22 went back to work?



Sorta sounds like it.   Details MzH22 as you can't keep us in suspense


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> or he gots him a gal friend???


 why, yes, yes he does......... you got a problem with it or just plain jealous?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorta sounds like it.   Details MzH22 as you can't keep us in suspense


We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours. 
You can't keep a good man down. 
He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.




Congrats to him!!!  I have a friend looking for a job....are they still hiring????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.


Congrats on the job,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

One of the treasures of Southwest Georgia.


http://forum.gon.com/threads/the-kinchafoonee.951064/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.



I'll take this as good news especially the bene statement.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.




I`m proud for him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Very much so.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2019)

Dang !!!  Feels GOOD out the door !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool and breezy here.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2019)

Pretty cool that Mista H22 got a job down at the park!!!  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.


Glad he found a job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2019)

Well Chalk Mine Charlie is in doggie heaven.  Won't be the same  out here with nobody to talk to, or ride with.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Chalk Mine Charlie is in doggie heaven.  Won't be the same  out here with nobody to talk to, or ride with.



 Dang, sorry to hear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Chalk Mine Charlie is in doggie heaven.  Won't be the same  out here with nobody to talk to, or ride with.



May he never want for a ride or companion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Chalk Mine Charlie is in doggie heaven.  Won't be the same  out here with nobody to talk to, or ride with.



Sorry to hear that Quackbro.

Two good friends parting ways by the inevitable. He’ll ride with you in spirit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We've known for a while, but today was orientation.  Great benifits and hours.
> You can't keep a good man down.
> He's not real happy bout it, he truley enjoyed being at home and so did I. You do what you gotta do.  He does have a surprise when he gits home. Bo$$ done sent us a box. Don't know what's in it yet, but I'm sure it's GON be good.



Glad for both of y’all MANDY....good news!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2019)

Chief,
The change in your schedule seems like the added travel would be hard on the wrestlers


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Little reminiscing as the day winds down. I seem to doing it more often. Good night all...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Halfway thru.. gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good morning....getting there bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning Ruger.  Long lonely night without CMC.  Bet I looked in there where his bed was a hundred times.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

I bet you did....can’t imagine not having the one you rode with so long.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Little dog here was my mom’s before she passed.......she’s getting old.......last connection.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Bat


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your partner QuackBro.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

How you do'n this fine morning Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Doing good busy time at work....hope it slows down as it cools....wanting to fish more.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

How bout you.....


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

Better than I thought, but bad enough to make my 1st doctor's app. since 2005. Liking these few cool mornings, gonna hit the pond tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Got a mid morning appt tomorrow myself.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

I gotta wait till the 15th of next month. Things sure have changed in the last 14 years.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning, Whad I miss?


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

How Dee BloodBro. You enjoying this cool weather?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How Dee BloodBro. You enjoying this cool weather?


Winders are wide open!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Sciatic nerve putting a hurting on me, been on the ice pack off and on all night. Gotta finish up some paperwork then off to a waste of time meeting.


Good day all !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Ruger, Batjack, Blood and to the rest of the tired, weary, and over-worked Drivelers.


Quack, I am sorry about "Chalk Mine Charlie" because he has been a GREAT MASCOT for all of us  here for such a long time now !!!  I know that it will be hard not to have a ride-along partner anymore, also not to have CMC to explain to you certain words in your books as you read the night away, and most of all to someone to help you keep your sanity while working all of those lonely long nights in the HEAT and also the COLD weather as well.   JUST KNOW THAT "DOGGIE HEAVEN" GAINED A GOOD ONE !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

My neck is swollen a little .... I just had the erge to make a scape and pee in it! We must be close to my favorite time of year!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

morning all

late morning for me but I am up now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Mornin gentlemen!

Feels nice outside this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sciatic nerve putting a hurting on me, been on the ice pack off and on all night. Gotta finish up some paperwork then off to a waste of time meeting.
> 
> 
> Good day all !!!



Hope you get some relief soon, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Winders are wide open!



MizT told me this morning, “I’m ready to wear a jacket”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Ruger.  Long lonely night without CMC.  Bet I looked in there where his bed was a hundred times.



Gonna be ruff for a little while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> The change in your schedule seems like the added travel would be hard on the wrestlers



Going to be for everyone.

They went from 2 travel days and 2 work days - to 4 travel days and 2 work days. Basically one full day off per week,  Wednesday.

Although, many will take very early flights and be home by say 9:00 - 10:00 am depending on how long their flight is on their day going home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be for everyone.
> 
> They went from 2 travel days and 2 work days - to 4 travel days and 2 work days. Basically one full day off per week,  Wednesday.
> 
> Although, many will take very early flights and be home by say 9:00 - 10:00 am depending on how long their flight is on their day going home.



quality will suffer.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 19, 2019)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT told me this morning, “I’m ready to wear a jacket”.


I'm ready for the first frost! I'm GON run around the yard nekkid and then make a frost Angel


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for the first frost! I'm GON run around the yard nekkid and then make a frost Angel


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning



Morning Trad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

how d Trad


trad bow said:


> Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

It do feel nice outside! Still hotter'n fire inside the plastic factory ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Ruger.  Long lonely night without CMC.  Bet I looked in there where his bed was a hundred times.


Dang Quack, I'm so sorry bout CMCharlie. He was a good companion. Like H22 said, maybe somebody will dump another one by the gate soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Little reminiscing as the day winds down. I seem to doing it more often. Good night all...



That was one of my Diddy's favorite songs. One of his grandkids posted it the other day on her FB thinking of him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> It do feel nice outside! Still hotter'n fire inside the plastic factory ?



Does it ever get chilly in the plastic factory?  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Quack, I'm so sorry bout CMCharlie. He was a good companion. Like H22 said, maybe somebody will dump another one by the gate soon.



I had the same thought.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 19, 2019)

Time to head out for some PT.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does it ever get chilly in the plastic factory?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thought.


Maybe February on Sunday night startups!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Chalk Mine Charlie is in doggie heaven.  Won't be the same  out here with nobody to talk to, or ride with.


Oh Mill, I am soooo sorry!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Keebs said:


> ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll.............



morning keebsseewebsee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Time to head out for some PT.



Heal up Trad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Keebs said:


> ooopppsss, Mornin ya'll.............



Oooooopppsss is right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Stoopid meeting lasted an hour.  Thanks for all the thoughts on CMC, he was a DGD !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good Morning from ATL...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was one of my Diddy's favorite songs. One of his grandkids posted it the other day on her FB thinking of him.



Thanks, the mines were a dangerous place in the early days. My great grandpa, I knew him, lost his vision in both eyes due an accident settting charges. One of my older uncles lost a left hand doing the same thing. My father was drug under a mining car, wonder he lived. They looked out for and took care of each other as best they could.

I was pondering those dust covered men climbing out of the pickup each night wore out. The doors they opened for me....


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Quack.Sorry to hear about Charlie.Just know he is looking at you wagging his tail.Talk to people ...somebody has a Charlie Jr needing a quack to take care of them.
Morning to all the drivelers that started their day way before me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good Morning from ATL...



Any excitement along the way?   Burning cars or such.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Quack.Sorry to hear about Charlie.Just know he is looking at you wagging his tail.Talk to people ...somebody has a Charlie Jr needing a quack to take care of them.
> Morning to all the drivelers that started their day way before me.



morning crakajak


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

mercy the garden is winding down.   Only got two maters and 10-12 okra pods.   Now the peppers are really ripening and the poblanos are laden.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any excitement along the way?   Burning cars or such.



Nope, just a blue million idjits......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bo$$ hooked us up with some mighty fine stuff yesterday. Perfect day to git it in the mail. H22 had a heck of a day. 4 hour test on a computer. Him and computers don't get along too well. He told them that if I was there I'd be 
I swear, I think it's all that high voltage lectricity he worked with for so many years. Just messes computers up. They were having a time. He told em, I told ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bo$$ hooked us up with some mighty fine stuff yesterday. Perfect day to git it in the mail. H22 had a heck of a day. 4 hour test on a computer. Him and computers don't get along too well. He told them that if I was there I'd be
> I swear, I think it's all that high voltage lectricity he worked with for so many years. Just messes computers up. They were having a time. He told em, I told ya!




I can assure you that it will tear up a quartz movement watch if you have it on while working. Especially if you are barehanding. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I can assure you that it will tear up a quartz movement watch if you have it on while working. Especially if you are barehanding. I learned that the hard way.


I believe it. Every time he touches our laptop, it goes haywire. They finally got the 3rd computer to work for him somewhat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nope, just a blue million idjits......



I was watching the local news with the sound off and there was red on all the interstates this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was watching the local news with the sound off and there was red on all the interstates this morning.



Yep, had to take alternate routes. Getting here late means our parking lot is full and the fat boy is hiking 1.5 miles from the other lot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, had to take alternate routes. Getting here late means our parking lot is full and the fat boy is hiking 1.5 miles from the other lot.



Let's not talk about fat, okay?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

The best tune I've heard in a very long time.
She's coming to town in Oct, may just go listen.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The best tune I've heard in a very long time.
> She's coming to town in Oct, may just go listen.



Love her music!  I've seen her twice in concert


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooooopppsss is right!


I.so.sowwy.............


Ruger#3 said:


> Good Morning from ATL...


bless yo heart!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Let's not talk about fat, okay?


ok, how 'bout Fluffy?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Love her music!  I've seen her twice in concert



I was listening last night. She is incredible, I became a huge fan quick.
She's in ATL Oct 5.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe it. Every time he touches our laptop, it goes haywire. They finally got the 3rd computer to work for him somewhat.


My lap top sits on the other side of my desk from me, using alt. key board and flat screen t.v. for monitor. I have to "sneak up" on a radio to tune it. Can't even use a lensatic compass...just goes round and round.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2019)

Y'all want to hear a heart breaker go to YouTube and look up Craig Morgan the father, my son and the Holy Ghost. 
It's a song he wrote after his boy passed away in boating accident.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

Batjack said:


> My lap top sits on the other side of my desk from me, using alt. key board and flat screen t.v. for monitor. I have to "sneak up" on a radio to tune it. Can't even use a lensatic compass...just goes round and round.


 that's freaky!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Y'all want to hear a heart breaker go to YouTube and look up Craig Morgan the father, my son and the Holy Ghost.
> It's a song he wrote after his boy passed away in boating accident.


 I just was shown this this week!!  Powerful song!
If you want some uplifting, look up the Detty Sisters while on youtube, they are plumb PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 19, 2019)

Keebs said:


> that's freaky!!!


Yeah. I'm sure that at some point everyone here has been "bitten" by normal household electricity...makes one jump and maybe say a bad word or two, well for me it means sit'n in a corner for a hour or two "spitting" pennies (trying to get the taste of copper out of my mouth) all cramped up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

My claim to fame with lectricity is having a lightning ball 30-40’ out in front of me while I was barefeeted n wet, mesmerized by it, *until it went to ground. *

Once was enough!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah. I'm sure that at some point everyone here has been "bitten" by normal household electricity...makes one jump and maybe say a bad word or two, well for me it means sit'n in a corner for a hour or two "spitting" pennies (trying to get the taste of copper out of my mouth) all cramped up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

I know this aint the sports forum, but I found this pretty funny. UGA is playing the fighting Irish of ND.
Some of the grocery stores around Athens have taken Irish Spring soap off of the shelves.  Temporarily out of stock.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this aint the sports forum, but I found this pretty funny. UGA is playing the fighting Irish of ND.
> Some of the grocery stores around Athens have taken Irish Spring soap off of the shelves.  Temporarily out of stock.



I will hold my cheap shots until its SECCG, then its game on.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this aint the sports forum, but I found this pretty funny. UGA is playing the fighting Irish of ND.
> Some of the grocery stores around Athens have taken Irish Spring soap off of the shelves.  Temporarily out of stock.


 I saw that! Toooo funny!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sesame chicken ova rice + H2O.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2019)

chick fil a.....hope this helps


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I.so.sowwy.............
> bless yo heart!
> 
> ok, how 'bout Fluffy?



Mud????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud????


That was my 1st thought.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> chick fil a.....hope this helps


Trade ya.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> chick fil a.....hope this helps



Oh, they got chik fila spicey in the cafeteria......brb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

It's a good thing I don't work in a place with a cafeteria. I'd be very fluffy.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud????


 Cain't call him that no mo...........very real reason..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was my 1st thought.


I knew it would be with both of ya'll!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a good thing I don't work in a place with a cafeteria. I'd be very fluffy.


MMMMeeeee too, unless they had an awesome salad bar & then I'd be happy!
Oh, went with the goulosh today.............


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a good thing I don't work in a place with a cafeteria. I'd be very fluffy.



i dont go down there much, usually bring my fluffy food. 

Spicey Chik fil A, sweet tater fries


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'd say that I was GON have salad everyday, but that would change real fast when I saw the food. 

Gon do a good ole meat loaf, mash taters and peas for suppa tonight. I'm cookin now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Italian sausage tortellini and spinach tonight I'm told.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a good thing I don't work in a place with a cafeteria. I'd be very fluffy.



I've seen you nibble before and fluffy for you would be skinny for the rest of us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd say that I was GON have salad everyday, but that would change real fast when I saw the food.
> 
> Gon do a good ole meat loaf, mash taters and peas for suppa tonight. I'm cookin now.





Ruger#3 said:


> Italian sausage tortellini and spinach tonight I'm told.



You both win!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've seen you nibble before and fluffy for you would be skinny for the rest of us.


You're right.  Always wanted to be a bit more fluffy. I been skinny my whole life.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Afternoon, This crossbow is giving me a big headache..I got nothing fer lunch.Ate to much breakfast.Good news is blood sugars are staying steady @ 100-115, unless I eat some trail mix.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're right.  Always wanted to be a bit more fluffy. I been skinny my whole life.


Trade you,been fluffy for 30 years...time to be skinny.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Italian sausage tortellini and spinach tonight I'm told.


That girl sure treats you good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon, This crossbow is giving me a big headache..I got nothing fer lunch.Ate to much breakfast.Good news is blood sugars are staying steady @ 100-115, unless I eat some trail mix.



What is the crossbow doing?


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Shooting high and to right no matter the adjustments.I am taking everything apart and starting over.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Shooting high and to right no matter the adjustments.I am taking everything apart and starting over.



Could it be to your finger placement on the trigger?

I know that can be the cause of 'flyers' on a firearm.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could it be to your finger placement on the trigger?
> 
> I know that can be the cause of 'flyers' on a firearm.



High is on the in breath and right is pull possibly.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could it be to your finger placement on the trigger?
> 
> I know that can be the cause of 'flyers' on a firearm.


I put a scope on it a few weeks ago.Before that it was dialed in with my pin and prep sight.Can,t focus with that sight any more.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> High is on the in breath and right is pull possibly.


I ran out of scope adjustment.I have an adjustment on the crossbow that I am adjusting to lower the impact point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Y’all done made me hungry. It’s past lunch time anyway. :


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> That girl sure treats you good.



It goes both ways, I sent her shopping for stuff to cook for her over the weekend.
She'll be working Fri, Sat & Sun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Time to skedaddle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to skedaddle.



vroom vroom


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vroom vroom



Boogity boogity boogity!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

I need that 9-3 deal.....


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I need that 9-3 deal.....


CMP and I have the 11:30 to 12 type job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I need that 9-3 deal.....



That would be some great hours wood’n it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Well,400 IU Botox in my back today,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,400 IU Botox in my back today,,,,


Glad you survived.Shouldn,t have any wrinkles back there..Hope your back feels better.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That would be some great hours wood’n it?


Pay isn,t that great..


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Glad you survived.Shouldn,t have any wrinkles back there..Hope your back feels better.


Not for about 12 days,,,,alcohol for now,,,,till my pain meds arrive,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry,thanks buds,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Not for about 12 days,,,,alcohol for now,,,,till my pain meds arrive,,,,


Advil p.m. and you will sleep thru most of it until you have to do #1 or the wife needs you to do something.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Advil p.m. and you will sleep thru most of it until you have to do #1 or the wife needs you to do something.


? ? ? ?,,,,I'm gonna go get another brewski,,,,wife's driving,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

I’m more in the mood for:


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Crakajak (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,I'm gonna go get another brewski,,,,wife's driving,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

New nurse,,,,Dr training her,,,,had the needle in me a bit,,,,wow,,,,she's a cutie though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Best band ever,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

The Dillards are the band from the Andy Griffith show


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

I miss Pookie, this was one of his favorite Stones songs, one of mine too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Afternoon !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!



HowD Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Well, MizT’s sleep test confirmed sleep apnea. She ain’t lookin forward to sleeping with a mask.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Don't get Quack goin,,,,.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.



Do What?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.




?????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.




?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.



might as well.  ????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That would be some great hours wood’n it?



We can ask Mrs H she’ll know


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.



Botox turn into an Opiod?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't get Quack goin,,,,.



buds??????,,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Time to let 'er roll, 'cause I gotz a job buds . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to let 'er roll, 'cause I gotz a job buds . .



Mine is finally done, if dang phone would stop.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to let 'er roll, 'cause I gotz a job buds . .



 ,,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mine is finally done, if dang phone would stop.



button on the right silences it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> button on the right silences it.



Yep, makes for sporty start the next day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, makes for sporty start the next day.



What else do you have to do while standing in line for hours?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What else do you have to do while standing in line for hours?



Touché


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We can ask Mrs H she’ll know



  

You got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Touché



I heard dat!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Clock in at 9, lunch 11:30-12:30, out at 3. Dang, I’m downright envious.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

I've seen more fawns this year than I can ever remember ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wow, wonder what the doe ratio will turn out to be.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm wasted,,,,and my back still hurts,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

The new nurse is a cutie,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've seen more fawns this year than I can ever remember ???




Our woods are full of fawns too. Pile of turkeys, as well as quail.

And some  king size bucks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 19, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Goot Lawd, got my property tax bill . . I know where next week's OT's going.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Mmmmmmmmm, some more Blue Bunny double skrawberry ice cream !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

12 does, 5 fawns, 1 small buck.   Didn't get to see Bruiser posing on the side of the road.  Tempted to try out that Ranch Hand bumper/grill combo on 'em  . .  hehe


----------



## Big7 (Sep 20, 2019)

Big7.
Present.
Accounted For.

Goot' mornin' or goot' nite.
Whatever the case, have a great one !! ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

5 more hours then it'll be good night/day for me !


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

Morn.
Temps are changing.
It's actually cool outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Feels most awesome outside !!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 20, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Sup Batbro ???  Hitting the pond ??


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

Next month gonna save me 120 on the electric.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

Morn bat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Next month gonna save me 120 on the electric.




Closed our pool last week and the weather ought to save me at least $200.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Closed our pool last week and the weather ought to save me at least $200.


That's some healthy pocket change.
One time deal, or each month?


----------



## Batjack (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup Batbro ???  Hitting the pond ??


Naw, thought about it but I think I'll just stay in today.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 20, 2019)

Coffee in the outdoor kitchen?


----------



## Batjack (Sep 20, 2019)

Morn'n Dave, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Good morning crew......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Got the property tax bill.....house payment going up a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> That's some healthy pocket change.
> One time deal, or each month?




Every month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Got the property tax bill.....house payment going up a bit.




Got mine too, know where my 84hr week's going next pay check.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

morning batbro and quack

and along came


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

how-d Ruger,

must have come in the door while reading back.

Newton county has a property bill mailed in August so you can prepare to pay it in Oct and then second half in Dec.    having it due if you choose the two payment plan due 12/20 is just cruel.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2019)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you drivelers this morning.

I am hoping to have a good day today and that includes going up to the country to my hometown football game tonight.  

OH, last night, I did post some trail camera photos from this past weekend and there are some decent photos included as well.   Check them out if you get a chance. 


ps:  I'm glad that Mr H is now among the employed again too !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got mine too, know where my 84hr week's going next pay check.



Yep......property value is escalating here. Good at resale....painful at tax time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

And a hi to turpentine and LD


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey bud.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice not hearing AC compressor working hard.......$$$$$$


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 20, 2019)

I'ma save it on up for the heating bill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> I'ma save it on up for the heating bill.




Cold as my wife keeps it in the house, don't too much worry 'bout that particular bill.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold as my wife keeps it in the house, don't too much worry 'bout that particular bill.



Mines like that....we got a split system....two thermostats, one air mover.
I got cold sitting downstairs, she was sleeping upstairs.
I look at downstairs stat 74
Upstairs 66


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cold as my wife keeps it in the house, don't too much worry 'bout that particular bill.


My wife keeps ours on 64 at night.... Love that woman!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

I like it cool at night but dang it was middle of the afternoon.
AC hadn’t stopped all day trying to get house to 66.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m fine liver wise.  Knees and back in a lot. Of pain and can’t take nothing for them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m fine liver wise.  Knees and back in a lot. Of pain and can’t take nothing for them.




Hang in there brother !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen....

Yessirrr, feels great outside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

The BASS will be rattling my windows past midnight. 


Oh well, here’s what I’ve got to put up with this weekend about 2-3 miles from here as the crow flies:


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Morning



Happy Friday Trad.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2019)

Mernin!  Happy Friday!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2019)

Every day is Friday or maybe it’s Saturday. I don’t have to keep up with it anymore


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm ready to bust out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to bust out!



Bolt around the corner I’ll be sitting there in the get-a-way car.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

The weather this morning has me wanting to get out a single shot rifle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The weather this morning has me wanting to get out a single shot rifle.



Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Every day is Friday or maybe it’s Saturday. I don’t have to keep up with it anymore


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Either one of these two heavyweight 10 points might work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Either one of these two heavyweight 10 points might work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thems dandys Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m fine liver wise.  Knees and back in a lot. Of pain and can’t take nothing for them.


Hang in there brother.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m fine liver wise.  Knees and back in a lot. Of pain and can’t take nothing for them.




Check your Private Messages, Dave. I sent you one Wednesday. Hope you have a full recovery.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Either one of these two heavyweight 10 points might work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either would work for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

I sent you a pm also Dave!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Here I go again on my own. I knew nobody would be here today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

Im ready to arrow me a deer!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mng guys and gals,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m fine liver wise.  Knees and back in a lot. Of pain and can’t take nothing for them.


Can you take IB Dave?doesn't mess with your liver,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can you take IB Dave?doesn't mess with your liver,,,,




I can`t because of Chronic Kidney Disease. And Acetamenaphine doesn`t work on me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t because of Chronic Kidney Disease. And Acetamenaphine doesn`t work on me.


Gonna be a few days till I get my pain meds,,,,I'm having a hard time typing on my tablet today after my injections yesterday,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Story of our generation, sitting in a waiting room.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Story of our generation, sitting in a waiting room.


The new nurse made it all worthwhile,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey Ruger,,,,ask your wife the name of that pain medication you can get by injection please,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just remember there’s a guy like me that goes with them beautiful nurses.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just remember there’s a guy like me that goes with them beautiful nurses.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

I reckon I’ll go free my mind and putt around on a mower for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey errybody


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning to all the Friday flyer drivelers.Took my crossbow completely apart and adjusted some things.Now I am shooting where I aim..Thanks Gman for the help yesterday.This is a Barnett Revolution I bought in 2002 and haven't shot it in several years.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody


HEY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Morning to all the Friday flyer drivelers.Took my crossbow completely apart and adjusted some things.Now I am shooting where I aim..Thanks Gman for the help yesterday.This is a Barnett Revolution I bought in 2002 and haven't shot it in several years.


I'm chootin Bo an luke duke arrows!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Short day for me. Erybody getting ready for the game. Wish H22 was home. 
I am GON take that big$$ stupid COBRA check by his old work. That'll give me something to do to waste some time.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm chootin Bo an luke duke arrows!


Sounds like the Billy's are shoot'n flaming arrows this year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Fine,I'll say it,,,,Go Dawgs,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

I can be a token Dawg fan this weekend.
Send the boys from the Indiana school for wayward children packing.
All SEC baby!

Non conference game for Bama pfttttt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

LSU got an easy one,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Thems dandys Nic!




I haven`t killed a buck since 2016, when I shot that 7 point. I`m about due, I reckon.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t killed a buck since 2016, when I shot that 7 point. I`m about due, I reckon.


I always know within a few seconds of getting a good look at the rack if I,m going to shoot or not.Not saying everybody,s standards are the same,just I know what I want to shoot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t killed a buck since 2016, when I shot that 7 point. I`m about due, I reckon.



over due.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> LSU got an easy one,,,,


I thought most of there games are easy..


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Fine,I'll say it,,,,Go Dawgs,,,,


Bout time you came to our way of thinking.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Definitely couldn't fire a rifle now,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I thought most of there games are easy..


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Bout time you came to our way of thinking.


Gonna be a good game,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I always know within a few seconds of getting a good look at the rack if I,m going to shoot or not.Not saying everybody,s standards are the same,just I know what I want to shoot.




I`m the same way. One of these is a stranger, but the one with the branch on the right tine I`m familiar with. I`m not sure if the old boy I`ve been after since 2017 is still alive, but I haven`t seen sign of him this year yet.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm chootin Bo an luke duke arrows!


I started out shooting a 40 lb pull fiberglass with wooden arrows.Graduated to a freed bear 45 lb and thought I was big time.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the same way. One of these is a stranger, but the one with the branch on the right tine I`m familiar with. I`m not sure if the old boy I`ve been after since 2017 is still alive, but I haven`t seen sign of him this year yet.


The older bucks know to move mostly at night during this heat. If he's still walking you should see him around the end of Nov.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't care what H22 brings home in the back of the truck. Meat is meat. He keeps us well taken care of.  And I will say he is very particular with  the ones he takes down. 

I have been known to have my opinion on things getting mounted on the wall. I've talk him in to mounting some nice ones he wouldn't have.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I started out shooting a 40 lb pull fiberglass with wooden arrows.Graduated to a freed bear 45 lb and thought I was big time.


I am going old school this year.No cameras out.Hunting mostly from the ground and plan on sitting most all day..
I have a 100  tract that I am going to concentrate on.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't care what H22 brings home in the back of the truck. Meat is meat. He keeps us well taken care of.  And I will say he is very particular with  the ones he takes down.
> 
> I have been known to have my opinion on things getting mounted on the wall. I've talk him in to mounting some nice ones he wouldn't have.


Could never find anyone that knew how to cook venison,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I am going old school this year.No cameras out.Hunting mostly from the ground and plan on sitting most all day..
> I have a 100  tract that I am going to concentrate on.


You guys sure have some big Bucks there,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't care what H22 brings home in the back of the truck. Meat is meat. He keeps us well taken care of.  And I will say he is very particular with  the ones he takes down.
> 
> I have been known to have my opinion on things getting mounted on the wall. I've talk him in to mounting some nice ones he wouldn't have.


Nutting wrong with Killin what you want.I am just as happy for someone to kill what they want as I am for Killin a deer.It's a lot less work if I don,t kill it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Could never find anyone that knew how to cook venison,,,,


H22 taught me. Heck I couldn't even boil an egg when we got married. My mama spoiled us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> The older bucks know to move mostly at night during this heat. If he's still walking you should see him around the end of Nov.




I`m figuring the second week of November, hopefully. The rut here is crazy. If you remember any of those pictures I posted last year, it lasted nearly 6 weeks. Some of the wildest chases imaginable. But we have a lot of deer though.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys sure have some big Bucks there,,,,


Most of the really good bucks never make it on GON or the local news.Nic has a double naught super secret honey hole that only him,his wife and the deer dragger knows about.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Could never find anyone that knew how to cook venison,,,,


It's in the few hours after death that makes a huge difference. Riding it around in the truck to show evabody ruins the meat.When I kill one it gets processed into coolers or a hanging cooler ASAP.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Most of the really good bucks never make it on GON or the local news.Nic has a double naught super secret honey hole that only him,his wife and the deer dragger knows about.




It`s The Promised Land, no doubt that.   And less than one minute from my home.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m figuring the second week of November, hopefully. The rut here is crazy. If you remember any of those pictures I posted last year, it lasted nearly 6 weeks. Some of the wildest chases imaginable. But we have a lot of deer though.


I thought the rut in your area was late Nov/early Dec.Grady Co. Is late Dec.and Talbot Co is first week of Nov.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2019)

O.k. Need to do my chores .Later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I thought the rut in your area was late Nov/early Dec.Grady Co. Is late Dec.and Talbot Co is first week of Nov.




No our primary starts second week in November here in Lee County. Primary down around the cabin in Seminole County starts around Christmas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, I was GON stay till 2, but everyone has left. 
Ya'll have a good weekend and as always, GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I was GON stay till 2, but everyone has left.
> Ya'll have a good weekend and as always, GO DAWGS!



Does someone really pay her to drop by and have lunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone see the forecasted highs for next week?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone see the forecasted highs for next week?



Wow, back into the 90s and no rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Does someone really pay her to drop by and have lunch.



And they bring her lunch on some days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wow, back into the 90s and no rain.



Burst the bubble and let it rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Burst the bubble and let it rain.


We went from one extreme to the other over the last several months! Going from rain about every day to not a drop in weeks! I'd rather have the cup runneth over!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> We went from one extreme to the other over the last several months! Going from rain about every day to not a drop in weeks! I'd rather have the cup runneth over!



And October is historically the driest month of the year.   I may never get a food plot planted to supplement the winter food for the deer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And October is historically the driest month of the year.   I may never get a food plot planted to supplement the winter food for the deer.


I'm plowing and planting mine tomorrow. With how busy the tropics are at the moment, we are bound to get something eventually out of one of those storms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Does someone really pay her to drop by and have lunch.





gobbleinwoods said:


> And they bring her lunch on some days.


Erybody's GON talk bout me while I'm GON. I get paid wheather I'm there or not. Always the same amount. Plus a gas check monthly for my drive to and from work. Plus 2 REAL nice bonuses a year. So there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

H22 GON be happy when he gits home. I think these will go real good with our box of goodies from Bo$$.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody's GON talk bout me while I'm GON. I get paid wheather I'm there or not. Always the same amount. Plus a gas check monthly for my drive to and from work. Plus 2 REAL nice bonuses a year. So there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 GON be happy when he gits home. I think these will go real good with our box of goodies from Bo$$.



They don't even look store bought.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody's GON talk bout me while I'm GON. I get paid wheather I'm there or not. Always the same amount. Plus a gas check monthly for my drive to and from work. Plus 2 REAL nice bonuses a year. So there.



So we should only post during lunch time?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So we should only post during lunch time?



We gots to have an appt between 9:30 and lunch time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They don't even look store bought.





gobbleinwoods said:


> So we should only post during lunch time?





Ruger#3 said:


> We gots to have an appt between 9:30 and lunch time.


Dang it boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

I did get docked when I went to the Master's, but I expected that. It was right before tax deadline and I think the boss was a bit jealous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Erybody GON pick on the skinny girl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody GON pick on the skinny girl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



What a genious Freddie Mercury was.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Afternoon girls and guys !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon girls and guys !!!



afternoon quack


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone miss me?? Probably not puter problems so had to get a new one now trying to learn the ins and out of Windows 10.

Let's see if these photos work got them this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome back stonerbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Glad to have you back Mike !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Well alright den . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alright den . .



workin or drankin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome back Uncle MIKEY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

I reckon this dude Marshmellow is a genius too somehow.  

He makes $MILLIONS$ and is the headliner @ this IMAGINE FESTIVAL here @ AMS this weekend. 

I’m gonna be hearing junk like that til late Sunday night.

Just remember also, the attendants of this festival are of VOTING age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Net worth of about 40 million I read, look at this dude.

https://images.app.goo.gl/3vP5hrj2yzPQjXWX8


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Meat loaf and mater/cheese sammich slathered with some Dukes, chips and pepperchino's.  Blue Bunny for desert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Boiled Edisto skrimp and some FF's tonight. Biskits save for the mornin. H22 did eat a biskit wiff mater and mayo for an appetizer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon this dude Marshmellow is a genius too somehow.
> 
> He makes $MILLIONS$ and is the headliner @ this IMAGINE FESTIVAL here @ AMS this weekend.
> 
> ...


What in the WHAT?????????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What in the WHAT?????????????????



I do kinda like this one though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Hoping the wife will pick up some Messican hawt wangs tmrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Will hafta watch those videos tmrow Chief, no streaming video's allowed at work . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will hafta watch those videos tmrow Chief, no streaming video's allowed at work . .



10-4, I was just wearing my head phones so I can't hear that daggum Festival. Surprisingly, they are keeping the volume down for now. The later it gets the more they crank it up it seems. I heard my windows buzzing late last night. It's going to get worse I'm sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I was just wearing my head phones so I can't hear that daggum Festival. Surprisingly, they are keeping the volume down for now. The later it gets the more they crank it up it seems. I heard my windows buzzing late last night. It's going to get worse I'm sure.




Dang bro, is it really that bad ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, is it really that bad ???



I guess not, but when they crank that buzzing electronic bass up, it literally buzzes and rattles the windows/floors. A few years back with the first one they did here I could feel it coming up into my sofa while laying there watching TV at midnight and later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2019)

Holler later Quackbro, going to go sneak in some TV before they crank it up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess not, but when they crank that buzzing electronic bass up, it literally buzzes and rattles the windows/floors. A few years back with the first one they did here I could feel it coming up into my sofa while laying there watching TV at midnight and later.




Call 'em with a bomb threat . .  hehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

DANG, thought I had brought a big ole bowl of Dawn's home made cheekun noodle soup, grabbed the wrong bowl, gotta big ole bowl of cabbage instead.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 21, 2019)

I hope all you old farts, young farts, and all the wonderful smells in-between have a wonderful day!
And a genuine hat tip and thank you to any first responders on here. God bless you guys/gals!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Hornets got me Jonesing for some kuntray ham biscuits with mustard !!


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 21, 2019)

Just ate a balogna cheese and lemon pepper tunna sandwich. It was horrible.
Do not try this at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Just ate a balogna cheese and lemon pepper tunna sandwich. It was horrible.
> Do not try this at home.




Geeeeeze, I just gagged reading that !!  Shoulda stuck with fried bologna n cheese, or the chuna !!!   Glad you ain't working with me !! lol


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeze, I just gagged reading that !!  Shoulda stuck with fried bologna n cheese, or the chuna !!!   Glad you ain't working with me !! lol


?. It was the tunna. 
My thought. I love lemon pepper chicken wings. Let me try the lp tunna on a sandwich. = Epic fail


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey nightshift


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey nightshift




Evening Dave, doing better ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

treemohowas . .


----------



## Batjack (Sep 21, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 21, 2019)

Present. Accounted For.
Mornin' peep's. Hope everyone has a great Saturday.

PS...  Does anyone know how to make biscuits like the Mamie's Kitchen in Covington and Conyers does? They don't share the same ownership like they used to, along with the one (off Moreland, I think) near the big cemetery.

Both of the one's that's left has the best biscuits I've ever had.

The bake them in a shallow baking, metal pan. Then turn out and cut to 3"X3" (at least) squares.

I'm sure they use lard. They also pack on the meat and eggs- gravy, if you like. Prolly not the healthy eating joint. It sure is good tho.

I'd really like to know how to make them. I got a boiled peanut customer that will buy breakfast biscuits and lunch cold-cut and cheese sandwich if I can get the inspection and license out of the way. Might be able to branch out from there. I know I'm not going to get rich doing it. 
I JUST NEED SOMETHING TO DO. ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Only biscuits I ever made were Bisquick mix, nasty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2019)

Lots of middle of the night or early risers today.

Better brew a big one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning Gbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2019)

morning cabbage tooter


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Good mornin folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2019)

Morn Ruger

You're up early on the weekend.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

6AM is late for me....usually wake up normal time


----------



## Batjack (Sep 21, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morn Ruger
> 
> You're up early on the weekend.


He's got him one of those new fangled, four footed alarm clocks with no off switch.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> He's got him one of those new fangled, four footed alarm clocks with no off switch.



Exactly......the clock just ate it’s joint supplement and morning treat


----------



## Big7 (Sep 21, 2019)

bQUOTE="Jeff C., post: 11893126, member: 40350"]Man, a very nice breeze just blew in out of nowhere here.[/QUOTE]

Just right here. Cool, little overcast and not really a constant breeze but we get a slow wind in spurts.

Yesterday, it was quite cool after dark.

Ima' hafta' git' me one of the old time hardware store thermometers. They are quality made, brass and REAL glass.

Ain't seen nothing I'd spend money on at the big box. Just as soon look on the tube or fone..


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Live from the tree!


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
Did some one say biscuits  in a tree?


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

Feels  great outside, hope you  catch one Blood


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Mng Cramer,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

cramer said:


> Feels  great outside, hope you  catch one Blood


It is a beautiful morning... Ain't heard the first shot!


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

I can't  wait  for  ML


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Is it turkey season?


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

They  love to show off in deer season, go somewhere  else  in March


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

10 long beards.... 10!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 long beards.... 10!


Are you in my front yard...again?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you Saturday Morning Drivelers.

I've been on here for an hour or two now BUT finally made my way over to the real "Good Part" of this website.

I will be getting a shower and heading up to the country today and hopefully not really do very much at all.  I might install another camera or two while up there.

I hope that all of you will have a productive day today and will pass it on.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Saturday Morning Drivelers.
> 
> I've been on here for an hour or two now BUT finally made my way over to the real "Good Part" of this website.
> 
> ...


How many cams do you have now?I gotta get one,,,,


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

Have a great one every buddy  
get us some meat Blood!
Say howdy to Chief
the dynamic  duo just woke up


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2019)

Morning. Shore feels good outdoors this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

The Hornets got me wanting Kuntray ham n biscuits with a fried egg, got 'em going on Blackgriddle from Wal-mart...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Put chicken and makings in the crockpot. Toss in dumplings about time wife gets up this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

cramer said:


> Have a great one every buddy
> get us some meat Blood!
> Say howdy to Chief
> the dynamic  duo just woke up



Mornin everyone!

Cramer I’m late to the party, lil Everett showed up early this Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

For some strange reason I didn’t even hear or feel the rumblings from the music at the Festival last night. 

However, I have already heard this morning just a few minutes ago. I reckon they tryin to wake them kids up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Present. Accounted For.
> Mornin' peep's. Hope everyone has a great Saturday.
> 
> PS...  Does anyone know how to make biscuits like the Mamie's Kitchen in Covington and Conyers does? They don't share the same ownership like they used to, along with the one (off Moreland, I think) near the big cemetery.
> ...



Big7, get you some of this! It makes some of the best biscuits my wife has ever made. Light and fluffy in the center with a nice crispiness on the outside. Nothin else come close that she’s ever used. 

I will say, she can’t find it everywhere.

http://www.renwoodmills.com/southern-biscuit/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Big7, get you some of this! It makes some of the best biscuits my wife has ever made. Light and fluffy in the center with a nice crispiness on the outside. Nothin else come close that she’s ever used.
> 
> I will say, she can’t find it everywhere.
> 
> http://www.renwoodmills.com/southern-biscuit/




Good chance you won't see him for awhile, him/NOYDB/Sinclair will hava discussion . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Seen 1 deer and it was out of range! My belly overrode my desire to hunt after 10am!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Seen 1 deer and it was out of range! My belly overrode my desire to hunt after 10am!


You using a crossbow?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You using a crossbow?


No sir ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No sir ...View attachment 983730


Nice,,,,got my boy a nice crossbow several years back,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good chance you won't see him for awhile, him/NOYDB/Sinclair will hava discussion . .





Yeah, I was a tad late replying to his post.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,got my boy a nice crossbow several years back,,,,


I bought one 10 years ago so my kids could hunt during bow season. It got them out there and they killed deer with it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

BOG givin em more than a sportin chance.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I bought one 10 years ago so my kids could hunt during bow season. It got them out there and they killed deer with it.


He's got the carbon bolts,got him those spin fletch,can't remember what there called,,,,got him the rage expandable broad heads,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2019)

@Hooked On Quack , found an old picture that you`ll appreciate. Energized at 115,000 volts.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> @Hooked On Quack , found an old picture that you`ll appreciate. Energized at 115,000 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 983733



Kept folks chuckling for weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> @Hooked On Quack , found an old picture that you`ll appreciate. Energized at 115,000 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 983733


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

All is quiet @ AMS, I bet I pay for it tonight.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

My living room windows look through the tree tops behind the house as I’m on top of the ridge.. There are so many leaves that are brown and falling off already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> @Hooked On Quack , found an old picture that you`ll appreciate. Energized at 115,000 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 983733




Ole Coozie !!  Believe it, or not I'm dranking a coke out of 'er now !!!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My living room windows look through the tree tops behind the house as I’m on top of the ridge.. There are so many leaves that are brown and falling off already.


Yeah, "Daisey" is after me to blow off the driveway. I'll do it when they quit falling. As in the last time I cut grass for the year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, "Daisey" is after me to blow off the driveway. I'll do it when they quit falling. As in the last time I cut grass for the year.



I look forward to the colors this time of year. Think it’s going to be sparse and quick with the leaves brown and falling already.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh, in-laws sent some Amazon love for BD and InstaPot was marked 40% off. Had to pull the trigger on the 6Qt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oh, in-laws sent some Amazon love for BD and InstaPot was marked 40% off. Had to pull the trigger on the 6Qt.




Just YouTube InstaPot recipes !!!  Cook green peanuts in HALF the time !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just YouTube InstaPot recipes !!!  Cook green peanuts in HALF the time !!



I’ll do that, think it’ll help with the crazy work schedules around here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

H22 will drank anything for a dolla. Even if it is blue. 

Ran into some Notre Dame fans and H22 and I walked over to em and H22 told em that Coach Dooley told us to welcome ya'll to our turf like ya'll welcomed us to yours. Shook hands and told em to enjoy the game. They were very nice, but they talked funny.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Blue slushy from the frozen liquor store in Savannah about snuck up on me one evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Blue slushy from the frozen liquor store in Savannah about snuck up on me one evening.




Blue/pank/red slushies will hurt your knees and elbows, good friend told me that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Sitting there slurping that stuff along the river and decided to head to the Irish Pub for dinner. Whoa nelly, how much of that did I drink?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Blue slushy from the frozen liquor store in Savannah about snuck up on me one evening.


He asked what all was in it. She said 4 kinds of likker. I drove home. 

As we were leaving H22 got halfway out the door and yelled, GO DAWGS! Every waitress and waiter in there and others yelled GO DAWGS!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Vandy is not going to let LSU get off cheap. They recovered a fumble and got a TD out of it.  38-17 LSU.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 will drank anything for a dolla. Even if it is blue.
> 
> Ran into some Notre Dame fans and H22 and I walked over to em and H22 told em that Coach Dooley told us to welcome ya'll to our turf like ya'll welcomed us to yours. Shook hands and told em to enjoy the game. They were very nice, but they talked funny.


Electric Lemonade...YUM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He asked what all was in it. She said 4 kinds of likker. I drove home.
> 
> As we were leaving H22 got halfway out the door and yelled, GO DAWGS! Every waitress and waiter in there and others yelled GO DAWGS!




That's gotta suck. 1980


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's gotta suck. 1980


I'm sorry your a Ga Tech fan. Glad you don't represent the Bulldawg Nation.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

We got CLASS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got CLASS!




Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry your a Ga Tech fan. Glad you don't represent the Bulldawg Nation.




Me too . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got CLASS!




"We" really ??  You darken the campus of uga with your presence???


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> He's got the carbon bolts,got him those spin fletch,can't remember what there called,,,,got him the rage expandable broad heads,,,,


Them rage expandables are mean! I couldn't believe the cut it put in the deer my son has killed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2019)

Just priced some river rock for a landscape project I have planned! Ouch! They ask a lot for what mother earth gave up free! Might draw a red line through that project!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

I got to find a landscaper won’t break the bank. Got a couple small projects need done, ain’t happening on my schedule.

My neighbor had a guy do a huge French drain project. That outfit looked pricey. Lots of new equipment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "We" really ??  You darken the campus of uga with your presence???



Well, it IS a black out tonight. 
You need a hug


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, it IS a black out tonight.
> You need a hug




Yes mam, I do !!! lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

I certainly didn’t graduate from a big university. Struggled and got undergrad done over the years in the military. Ended up graduating from a small private university.

https://www.okcu.edu/business/home/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 21, 2019)

Chicken and Dumplings turned out good. Mrs Ruger out the door for another night at work.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2019)

Night folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2019)

GEAUX DAWGS!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2019)

Dawgs spotted them 7.

I made a run to the mountains today.   About 10 AM realized the alarm wasn't working.   Seemed to have lost the wifi signal.    Taken care of and home by 8.   Would have stayed and fished but left in a hurry and forgot some equipment that I had taken to the workbench after the last trip to work on.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Batjack (Sep 22, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

checking in 

bringing coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY SUNDAY to you Batjack, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Luckily, I ONLY caught the last 6 minutes or so of the Georgia vs Notre Dame football game.  The only thing that I saw was Georgia doing their best to give the game away !!!!

PS:  If Notre Dame (or Penn State) was playing the Devil....I WOULD BY PULLING FOR THE DEVIL INSTEAD !!! 



The fact is that for many years, I gave total allegiance to UGA as we had 8 season tickets  and we had some great times spending Saturdays in Athens especially during the time period of Garrison Hearst, Curt Douglas and Dwayne Simmons that were all from my hometown of Lincolnton, Ga.   We were the only fans that had an "air conditioned" parking lot space as we parked behind the "CREAMERY BUILDING" and the big cooling fan would blow the cool air right out onto us as every Gameday, we would knock the "creamery truck" out of gear and roll it about 15 feet or so and then hook our overheard tarp onto it and anchor it so that we had a shaded spot each game day with the cool air blowing right onto us all day long.  After each game, we would push the truck back into position and wait and repeat this process every home game for many years.....UNTIL they kept adding more buildings and doing away with others etc.  Initially, it was a very "hidden parking lot" behind the Creamery Building.  The Pharmacy Building was right across the street so we had an easy access to the bathrooms as well.

I also remember well the night that Garrison Hearst had a news conference and decide to for-go his Senior year at UGA and turn Pro instead.  I was at his parents house in Lincolnton that night of the news conference and his Father told me that Garrison had made that decision the morning before as they were sitting at the breakfast table.  Thankfully, Garrison had a fairly decent Professional career in the NFL.   Those were the days !!!

Of course, when my Daughter starting attending Georgia Southern University, my allegiance changed drastically even up to the present as I have had 5 season tickets there for many years now instead.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Good morning, the faithful will be here shortly to advise us last nights game assures a natty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

natty lite?


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Good  morning  Bat , Gobblein ,  Ruger & EE
thanks for  the  coffee  G !
That was the best game of the season, so far.
ND, was no slouch and we have a lot of work to do.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

SwampY

You did better in the pickems this week


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY
> 
> You did better in the pickems this week


PMd you,,,,thanks,,,,last week was tough,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY
> 
> You did better in the pickems this week


Mng,,,,


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Good morning  SwampY


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Run roh.......time to order coffee.
That’s mission essential around here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> Good morning  SwampY


Mng buds,,,,their after the Yank this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Run roh.......time to order coffee.
> That’s mission essential around here.



Order coffee?   I picked up 4 pounds at the store this week.  Only had 4 on hand and don't like to be in dire need.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng buds,,,,their after the Yank this AM,,,,



When do we resume shooting?   I want to be prepared.


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Order coffee?   I picked up 4 pounds at the store this week.  Only had 4 on hand and don't like to be in dire need.


At least you got Monday covered


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Order coffee?   I picked up 4 pounds at the store this week.  Only had 4 on hand and don't like to be in dire need.



Costco quit carrying the brand I’ve come to like so I have it dropped on the front porch, free shipping. Looking at setting up an auto order.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hey GW,you didn't add me up to the list,tied for second,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

See,,,,who cares about the Yank,,,,????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey GW,you didn't add me up to the list,tied for second,,,,



Believe the yanks can't read the English language.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

see I edited at

Last edited: Today at 6:16 AM


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> see I edited at
> 
> Last edited: Today at 6:16 AM


I know,but I'm not up on the best list up top,,,,????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I know,but I'm not up on the best list up top,,,,????



You need a hug?










Surely a Michigan coed needs one after yesterday's butt whipping.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cheese heads stomped em....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Cheese heads stomped em....



Thought they were Swiss cheese the D had so many holes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Morning.. Been up tending the meat on my smoker since 3 am. Feeding my momma today. Ribs, Boston butt, tater salad, slaw.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.. Been up tending the meat on my smoker since 3 am. Feeding my momma today. Ribs, Boston butt, tater salad, slaw.


Sounds great,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

I wish I was in the tree stand right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen, feels great outside this Mornin-56° on my front porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> Good  morning  Bat , Gobblein ,  Ruger & EE
> thanks for  the  coffee  G !
> That was the best game of the season, so far.
> ND, was no slouch and we have a lot of work to do.
> Go Dawgs!





Mornin Cramer, 

GA squeaked by, a little too close for comfort in my book.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen, feels great outside this Mornin-56° on my front porch.


Nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice!



Absolutely.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen, feels great outside this Mornin-56° on my front porch.



That is what wu is reporting here too.

I haven't looked but it sure was nice when I went to the street and walked to feed the chickens.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

It’s nice on my screen porch. Gong to move computer to do some work later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.. Been up tending the meat on my smoker since 3 am. Feeding my momma today. Ribs, Boston butt, tater salad, slaw.



Treating momma right!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Decided that if I was going to porch sit I might as well be armed... Cross bow in hand!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cramer,
> 
> GA squeaked by, a little too close for comfort in my book.


Yeah but it was better score than the last time they played. 1 point victory if I remember right.
Roll Tide!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

Mornin`. Nice out there right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Not to change the subject matter, BUT...

This why I LOVE Dogs and the Military, enjoy:


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...ed-military-dogs-receive-k-9-medal-of-courage


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...ed-military-dogs-receive-k-9-medal-of-courage



Good stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Sitting here right now, it’s hard to believe we are going back into the 90’s again this week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting here right now, it’s hard to believe we are going back into the 90’s again this week.


I hate it!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate it!



I’m not a cold weather fan but upper 90s are awful, too hot to get anything done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting here right now, it’s hard to believe we are going back into the 90’s again this week.




Forecast in the high 90`s here by the end of the week too. And still no rain for us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m not a cold weather fan but upper 90s are awful, too hot to get anything done.



10-4, I’m not a fan of frigid weather myself. Short spells of it is OK, then just mildly cold suits me fine with Sunny days.






Nicodemus said:


> Forecast in the high 90`s here by the end of the week too. And still no rain for us.



We are bone dry too Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I’m not a fan of frigid weather myself. Short spells of it is OK, then just mildly cold suits me fine with Sunny days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It`s good for the peanut farmers around here, but tough on everybody else.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

I plowed my 2 food plots yesterday and it was like busting concrete!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Felt like an idiot yesterday at TSC. Getting fall so filled up all my propane bottles. Got a big buddy and camp stove I use when power is off from ice storms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2019)

I am wore slap out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Mommas BBQ all chopped up


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am wore slap out!



Drankin and yellin will take a lot outta a gal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am wore slap out!



Who slapped you we'll take care of them.   



Or are you wore out from slapping a green clad monster?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mommas BBQ all chopped upView attachment 983833



What time we eatin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mommas BBQ all chopped upView attachment 983833




All I would need is some light bread, Everglades Moppin` Sauce, and some garlic pickle spears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Felt like an idiot yesterday at TSC. Getting fall so filled up all my propane bottles. Got a big buddy and camp stove I use when power is off from ice storms.



NOT....better always ready for the unexpected, but you already know that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ve got a Big Buddy and another type I bought @ HD a few years back. I need to go get a couple of 6 or 8 packs of bottles though. Whatever it is the sell them as. All my 20 lb cylinders are full and that one heater I got from HD is 20lb ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

I`ve got 3 of the 40 lb bottles from TSC. Two of them need filling. If worse comes to worse, I have a couple of lifetimes worth of oak and hickory firewood on hand. Not counting pine just for a heating fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Got another single burner type that fits right on top of 20, and another single that fits on 1lb. Gas logs-2 sets, I should be good for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve got 3 of the 40 lb bottles from TSC. Two of them need filling. If worse comes to worse, I have a couple of lifetimes worth of oak and hickory firewood on hand. Not counting pine just for a heating fire.



Same here, and if I had to I could snatch gas logs out of fireplaces and pull plates over flue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

I’ve got 3 chords of pecan split and aged with about another 20 tons not cut or split.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Well I taught Ric to jump over a hurdle in yard this morning, not into back of truck. He hasn’t mastered it yet, but he sure got the idea quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

^^^^Meaning that he was jumping over an object other than my truck tailgate.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, and if I had to I could snatch gas logs out of fireplaces and pull plates over flue.




Yessir, I`m set up to take my gas logs out right quick, if needed. The central heating unit in our house is 25 years old this winter, and has less than an hours run time on it in those 25 years. We used strictly wood for heat up until about 15 years ago when i put the logs in. Our heating bill for an entire winter averages about $100. We like to sleep in a cold house at night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What time we eatin?


You welcome.. 1:30!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m actually better prepared this winter. Installed this late last winter. The blower is on the generator backup circuit.

https://www.northlineexpress.com/spitfire-fireplace-heater-4-tube-w-blower-sp4-2297.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, I`m set up to take my gas logs out right quick, if needed. The central heating unit in our house is 25 years old this winter, and has less than an hours run time on it in those 25 years. We used strictly wood for heat up until about 15 years ago when i put the logs in. Our heating bill for an entire winter averages about $100. We like to sleep in a cold house at night.



MizT does too, she’d be all for that.






blood on the ground said:


> You welcome.. 1:30!



Is this a come as you are, or do I need to go primp like Quack would?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m actually better prepared this winter. Installed this late last winter. The blower is on the generator backup circuit.
> 
> https://www.northlineexpress.com/spitfire-fireplace-heater-4-tube-w-blower-sp4-2297.html




Nice!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT does too, she’d be all for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thro on sum overhauls an y'all come on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Afternoon brethren !!!  FishHawk offered me a uga avatar instead of me paying him $100 bet.   Think I'll pay him.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Afternoon bro....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Wife's baybay sitting a 9 month old  . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brethren !!!  FishHawk offered me a uga avatar instead of me paying him $100 bet.   Think I'll pay him.



Was this over the Saturday's game?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was this over the Saturday's game?




Yessir, bet 'em $100 skrait up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Thro on sum overhauls an y'all come on!



At least you aren't requiring black gold toe socks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, bet 'em $100 skrait up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm trying to be on my best behavior today... I don't much care for my mom's husband! He's one of them guys that thinks it's okay to put his hands on wemon when he's angry! It would take much for me to gut him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm trying to be on my best behavior today... I don't much care for my mom's husband! He's one of them guys that thinks it's okay to put his hands on wemon when he's angry! It would take much for me to gut him!




Throat punch 'em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm trying to be on my best behavior today... I don't much care for my mom's husband! He's one of them guys that thinks it's okay to put his hands on wemon when he's angry! It would take much for me to gut him!



G, S, S


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

It might be cooler outside but go to trimming hedges and such and you can work up a sweat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Throat punch 'em.


He and I had a heart to heart one night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> He and I had a heart to heart one night.




I think I was about 25 yrs old when I witnessed a jerk slap his wife in K-Mart, I didn't say a word, walked up to him and put 5 upside his head and walked off.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Guy I was in military with like that. Married to a really pretty gal built like a coke bottle. She showed up at a party all bruised up. He got a message in a back room how folks felt about it. He didn’t touch her no more.

Dang, that was long ago, party and poker on Friday nights in Ft Walton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm trying to be on my best behavior today... I don't much care for my mom's husband! He's one of them guys that thinks it's okay to put his hands on wemon when he's angry! It would take much for me to gut him!



Female dog slap him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least you aren't requiring black gold toe socks.



Hey what’s rong with black gold toe Sox?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Got all my shrubs, potted plants n flowers watered. Ding dang, I’ve had to water a lot lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Grass is mi’near dryin up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Not looking forward to this upcoming 84hr week.  Leaves me no dranking time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not looking forward to this upcoming 84hr week.  Leaves me no dranking time.



Daggum, another one all ready?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not looking forward to this upcoming 84hr week.  Leaves me no dranking time.



Leaves another 84 hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

How many days is that?

The wife does 37.5 in 3 days in a normal week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> How many days is that?
> 
> The wife does 37.5 in 3 days in a normal week.




7 nights, 12hrs per night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Dang that’s a stretch....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang that’s a stretch....




First 2 are rough, rest of 'em slide on by.  Been doing it for a loooooong time bro.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

I get it, when I flew international freight I’d work 16-22 hrs, 8-12 hrs off, then repeat. The only saving grace was ever 7 days you had to get 24 hours off, you needed it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Female dog slap him!


They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!




Whaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!




Time to bounce some beers/likker !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to bounce some beers/likker !!!


Did a shot of takillya and opened a 16oz Miller lite! 
I'm so disappointed right now! I've been up since 3am cooking!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!


That sux,,,,give em a piece of your mind,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> That sux,,,,give em a piece of your mind,,,,


Na it's my mother. I will simmer down in a bit!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Take her a doggy bag,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm trying to be on my best behavior today... I don't much care for my mom's husband! He's one of them guys that thinks it's okay to put his hands on wemon when he's angry! It would take much for me to gut him!




If any man had ever laid a hand on my Mama I would have shot him dead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!



Dang it man! 

That is disappointing, BTDT. 




Nicodemus said:


> If any man had ever laid a hand on my Mama I would have shot him dead.



Shared a locker @ school with a buddy of mine that did just that. A lot of kids in school were afraid of him, thought he was crazy. I never thought that for a minute. Heck, they thought I was crazy for hangin out with him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If any man had ever laid a hand on my Mama I would have shot him dead.


He's a skinny old man now! Frail is an understatement! But even still, I'd gut that sucker in a second!  I dislike MIL... I hate mom's husband! I would sleep easy too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> He's a skinny old man now! Frail is an understatement! But even still, I'd gut that sucker in a second!  I dislike MIL... I hate mom's husband! I would sleep easy too!




Do whatcha gotta do bro, a pillow is a weapon...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do whatcha gotta do bro, a pillow is a weapon...


Especially with D batteries in it! I know!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Especially with D batteries in it! I know!


Code Red.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Especially with D batteries in it! I know!



LOL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> They cancelled on me! After all the cooking!



Makes me wonder why he couldn't bring her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do whatcha gotta do bro, a pillow is a weapon...



Sheets work too, ask Clinton how if you need to.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Boot sock and bar of soap....so I’ve heard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Living on a ice pack, gonna be a tough week.  Gotta hitch in my gitty up..


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Na it's my mother. I will simmer down in a bit!


I thought it was someone bringing her,,,,that was backing out on bringing her,,,,


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Take her a doggy bag,,,,


And sneeze on his


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Living on a ice pack, gonna be a tough week.  Gotta hitch in my gitty up..


Gettinoldsux  
sue them, they should have a disclaimer  on the Sunday  paper anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Fixin to hitch up my gritty up with a cup of fresh ground coffee, hot n black with a touch of turbinado shuga!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> Gettinoldsux
> sue them, they should have a disclaimer  on the Sunday  paper anyway



Well I’ll be dang, cramer in the afternoon.


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Howdy Chief , 
I was waiting  on supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

cramer said:


> Howdy Chief ,
> I was waiting  on supper



Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Quackbro, you start the 84 tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, you start the 84 tonight?




Lawd I hope not Chiefbro, done 'bout got likkered up.  Tmrow night it's on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2019)

Dawn's Charleston skrimp n grits on the menu tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Pruned a couple azaleas that I transplanted last year and this heat and drought bout killed’em this year. I guess they hadn’t put on enough root to make it through this Summer’s heat and drought. Pruned back to where there is still some green and hope they make it, both somewhat unusual varieties

Daggum noseeums and skeeters got me though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's Charleston skrimp n grits on the menu tonight.



Sounds good, I haven’t eaten yet myself. Although it’s only soup, but MizT makes some good stuff. Thinkin maybe a good ol grill cheese sammich with it.


----------

